# What's for dinner (supper)



## AZ Jim

We are having fresh Salmon.  My wife uses some spices on it and it is delicious.  Not sure what's gonna be on the side other than a salad with bleu cheese dressing.  mmmmmmm


----------



## Aunt Bea

A dish of homemade cabbage salad and Stouffer's meatloaf with mashed potatoes.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Matlaw's stuffed clams.


----------



## Pappy

Chicken breast, acorn squash and Brussel sprouts. Mmmm...Good.


----------



## terry123

A glass of milk and a cereal bar.


----------



## AZ Jim

terry123 said:


> A glass of milk and a cereal bar.


Shame on you Terry.  You need to eat healthier than that!


----------



## Cap'nSacto

I cut up some baked chicken and tossed it into a bowl of steamed rice, broccoli and carrots. If I can eat my entire dinner in one bowl, I give myself the win.


----------



## terry123

AZ Jim said:


> Shame on you Terry.  You need to eat healthier than that!


Jim, at my age I have decided to eat whatever the hell I want!!  Besides lunch is usually salad with boiled eggs and ham  and that's healthy enough right now!!


----------



## rkunsaw

It's raining today. I'm making chili.


----------



## Shalimar

Shepherd's pie for supper tonight.


----------



## debbie in seattle

Homemade beef stew, corn bread casserole and watermelon.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Homemade shrimp salad sandwiches on French bread.


----------



## terry123

Debbie and Seabreeze's sound pretty good to me!!


----------



## Pappy

Last night a big bowl of bean soup and crackers. A nice chunk of extra sharp cheese too. I think I played several tunes, in bed, last night.


----------



## rkunsaw

country style pork ribs, mashed potatoes, baked beans, and maybe corn on the cob.


----------



## Pappy

Fried chicken, macaroni salad, ice tea and oatmeal cookies for desert.


----------



## rkunsaw

found this recipe on facebook, gonna try it today along with a jar of home canned asparagus.
https://www.spendwithpennies.com/ground-beef-stroganoff-hamburger/


----------



## rkunsaw

Hamburger patties in the contact grill, potatoes and onions fried in bacon grease in the cast iron skillet and some leftover great northern beans.

 For a later snack:   homemade vanilla wafers some of which were used to make a fruit cocktail pudding


----------



## C'est Moi

Pot roast, mashed potatoes, green peas and a wheat roll chased by a Corona lite.


----------



## RadishRose

Shrimp salad from the deli, multigrain tortilla chips.


----------



## MarkinPhx

Pork tenderloin,  baked potato, and a salad.


----------



## NancyNGA

Fried some ground beef, covered it with pizza sauce from a jar, and sprinkled in a few oyster crackers.  Oh yes, and an apple.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A cheeseburger with vegetable sticks, cabbage salad and a pickle!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Eggplant Parmesan (frozen) with half of a salted bagel, chased by a Miller High Life. :cheers:


----------



## rkunsaw

Shrimp and mushroom linguine in alfredo sauce.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Tonight it will be a fish filet with mac&cheese, broccoli and cabbage salad on the side all washed down with a glass of unsweetened iced tea.


----------



## James

Last night we had this.  We call this "One Pot Lasagna". Its made in a skillet on the stovetop and is some delicious, never mind quick and easy!! 5 stars!!

http://www.kraftcanada.com/recipes/weeknight-lasagna-toss-97951


----------



## Mizzkitt

I have a whole chicken roasting in the oven along with potatoes and carrots.


----------



## James

Tonight, homemade chicken stir fry on a bed of basmati rice.


----------



## Camper6

terry123 said:


> Jim, at my age I have decided to eat whatever the hell I want!!  Besides lunch is usually salad with boiled eggs and ham  and that's healthy enough right now!!



I think the glass of milk and the cereal bar is a very healthy meal.

Calcium, fibre, and all kinds of Vitamins and minerals in cereal.


----------



## Camper6

James said:


> Tonight, homemade chicken stir fry on a bed of basmati rice.



Sounds good.  I love stir fry especially with peppers and mushrooms.   But lately I have been using Jasmine rice.  I keep trying different kinds of rice.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

Camper, being that I have to eat gluten free I like to try all kinds of rice also. Recently I tried black rice. It was really good and I love Chinese white rice. I can't figure out why their plain white rice tastes so much better than my white rice. I wonder if they add something to the cooking water.





Camper6 said:


> Sounds good.  I love stir fry especially with peppers and mushrooms.   But lately I have been using Jasmine rice.  I keep trying different kinds of rice.


----------



## Camper6

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Camper, being that I have to eat gluten free I like to try all kinds of rice also. Recently I tried black rice. It was really good and I love Chinese white rice. I can't figure out why their plain white rice tastes so much better than my white rice. I wonder if they add something to the cooking water.



I suspect but not sure. Mono sodium Glutamate. I do know they cook it in huge quantities in a big pot.

And day old rice makes better stir fry dishes as well.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had a Baked potato, with canned  Albacore Tuna flakes ...and a side of Potato and chive salad.. 

I made  Parmesan cheese and Sun-dried tomato Loaf and some little rolls, so I had a one roll with my dinner


----------



## SeaBreeze

There's some Chinese restaurants by me that no longer use MSG in their cooking, so that's a good thing.


----------



## James

SeaBreeze said:


> There's some Chinese restaurants by me that no longer use MSG in their cooking, so that's a good thing.



Same.


----------



## RadishRose

A burger on wholewheat bread with ketchup. 3 tiny cookies.


----------



## Seeker

Fried okra, rice, country ribs, marinated in teriyaki sauce grilled, with grilled pineapple.


----------



## Lon

I just finished this delicious Beef Stir Fry Dinner


----------



## rkunsaw

We had this yesterday with mashed potatoes and fried okra.

https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/8765/smothered-bacon-chicken/


----------



## Mizzkitt

I just put a roast in the crock pot along with onion, potatoes and carrots. Meal in a pot with leftovers for roast beef sandwiches.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Leftover bits of Easter ham with collard greens and beans seasoned with a red pepper pod, garlic, onions, etc...


----------



## AZ Jim

We had "Beer can" Grilled Chicken last night.  It was a 6 pound bird so it'll make some great sandwiches also.


----------



## Mizzkitt

Jim.... Beer Butt Chicken is one of my favourites. I season the chicken with Old Bay Seasoning as a rub. And of course you just have to have potato salad along with it.


----------



## Mizzkitt

Tonight I am making Salmon Patties, home made cole slaw and a tomato and cuke medley. A light dinner to make up for having the Big Mac for lunch.


----------



## NancyNGA

Boiled, then sauteed, boneless skinless chicken thighs, and pumpkin pie. Maybe mashed potatoes.  Real vegetables will come tomorrow.

:grin:


----------



## tortiecat

Leftover ham from Easter Sunday with scalloped potatoes and brussel sprouts.


----------



## C'est Moi

Grilled pork chops, fresh green beans, new potatoes and a cucumber/tomato salad in vinaigrette.    And of course, a Corona lite.


----------



## needshave

Big ole Baked Sweet Potato, tossed salad with fresh strawberries and Broccoli-Cauliflower soup.


----------



## Shalimar

Chicken stew and dumplings, blackberry sorbet for dessert.


----------



## Gary O'

Cheated
began considering a sub sand
commenced drooling
Drove 25 mi up the path
Subway
Steak and pepper jack cheese
Twice baked Italian bread
Mayo, honey mustard 
Lettuce, tomato, peppercinis 
When the girl was adding the peppercinis….’more….more….more’
Thought six inches of the foot long would get home

Didn’t


----------



## rkunsaw

Beef short ribs in the pressure cooker from a recipe in the Electric Pressure Cooker cookbook which included a sauce which we added to noodles. A pint of home canned green beans too.


----------



## Mizzkitt

Rkunsaw....the sauce for the beef ribs....care to share the recipe

Making Chicken Parmesan tonight along with broccoli, mashed potatoes.


----------



## Shalimar

Homemade chicken and mushroom pot pie, asparagus, broccoli, and carrots.


----------



## C'est Moi

Spaghetti with Italian sausage, garlic bread, chopped green salad.   And a cold Corona.


----------



## Camper6

C'est Moi said:


> Spaghetti with Italian sausage, garlic bread, chopped green salad.   And a cold Corona.



You have inspired me.  I made meatballs yesterday and today I will have them with the garlic bread and a chickpea salad and a cold Tyskie (Polish Beer).  Best import on the market.


----------



## AZ Jim

Gary O' said:


> Cheated
> began considering a sub sand
> commenced drooling
> Drove 25 mi up the path
> Subway
> Steak and pepper jack cheese
> Twice baked Italian bread
> Mayo, honey mustard
> Lettuce, tomato, peppercinis
> When the girl was adding the peppercinis….’more….more….more’
> Thought six inches of the foot long would get home
> 
> Didn’t


You sound like me Gary.  When I lived up in the Dakotas I got an urge for KFC.  Nearest one 60 miles away( one way).  I did it several times over the 10 years I spent up there.


----------



## AZ Jim

Last night we had ham cooked in a baking bag!!!!!! Tender, delicious.


----------



## RadishRose

Last night, cod fish, potato salad, broccoli.


----------



## C'est Moi

Beef stew with potatoes and carrots, cucumber/tomato salad and biscuits.   I wanted cornbread but "he" asked for biscuits instead.


----------



## hollydolly

Mustard ham, Mashed pots, and baked beans....


----------



## RadishRose

I made a delicious fish chowder with fresh haddock, cubed potatoes, onions, celery, 2 slices of cooked bacon, a bay leaf, salt & pepper, and light cream.  It was good.


----------



## Shalimar

Homemade ham pot pie, asparagus, and sweet acorn squash.


----------



## IKE

I just finished a big bowl of pinto beans and cornbread.


----------



## Bearwoman

I had homemade spaghetti and meatballs.


----------



## Gary O'

Potato patties, elk burger tween oat bread


And…..Dutch apple pie


----------



## SeaBreeze

We made a chuck roast in the crock pot with gold potatoes, baby carrots, onions and celery, ate half yesterday and finished it off today.


----------



## Bearwoman

Homemade sloppy-jo's and steak fries.


----------



## Gary O'

Today
Lordy
Today, 
around 2p, 
she called me to lunch/dinner

A Shepard’s pie was present
Goodies and cheese permeating a generous cut of elk burger






Heaven, every freaking savory bite
flavors I've never experienced


Lurking nearby was these tiny Bundt lookin’ cake things

Didn’t really look all that great






Thought I better take one for the team and at least bite into one

*…..OH….MY…GAWD
*
Krispy Kreme, eat yer donut holes out 

These got anything there beat

No contest

Melted in my mouth

Ate another about an hour later (to see if they still melted in my mouth)

*OOOOOHHHHH, YEAAAAHHHHH
*
My summer weight loss thoughts are officially over
They may make it thru the night
Not sure how

Of course there is no recipe ('I just put this and that together')

They may never appear again

(sigh)


----------



## Shalimar

Baked stuffed wild salmon, dill sauce,  asparagus, baby carrots. Lemon pudding.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I made pork,sauerkraut and mashed potatoes. Real fall comfort food. I use a pork picnic, it has quite a bit of fat running through it but it makes the krout taste so good when simmered together for a few hours.I could use the crock pot but I like to see it simmering on the stove. Not sure why they call it a picnic though.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Chicken salad sandwich on roll.


----------



## terry123

A glass of milk and a cereal bar. Would have rather had the cornbread and pintos!!


----------



## rkunsaw

Pizza from Pizza Hut, a rare treat for us. Sure was good


----------



## RadishRose

Leftover haddock chowder.


----------



## RadishRose

Gary, I enjoyed your tiny Bundt lookin’ cake things, just by reading what you wrote about them. I think they look good.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Crumby cod, mixed vegetables, and cabbage salad.


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Gary, I enjoyed your tiny Bundt lookin’ cake things, just by reading what you wrote about them. I think they look good.



They were posing in some sorta cheap donut camouflage


...were


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> They were posing in some sorta cheap donut camouflage
> 
> 
> ...were



I hope you saved a couple!


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> I hope you saved a couple!



not bloody likely


----------



## Pappy

Small salad, peperroni calzone and ice tea. Mouse tracks ice cream for dessert.


----------



## C'est Moi

Today's dinner will be salmon patties, sauteed asparagus and small roasted potatoes.


----------



## moviequeen1

Tonight,I'm having Gorton's fish sticks with some veggies and a salad


----------



## Marie5656

*I am making beer battered Haddock (store bought) and some home made cole slaw.

*


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had Fine noodles, with chopped bacon and mushrooms stir fry, with a soy and Plum & Hoison sauce... just the right night to have it in the cosy warm house,  because it's cold and dark with torrential rain out there in the big bad world......


----------



## IKE

From some of my past posts you folks probably think I eat nothing but chili dogs, pizza and chocolate Ding Dongs but I actually eat healthy stuff more often than not and tonight mama fixed one of my favorites......stir fried squid with Chinese celery and garlic.


----------



## hollydolly

YUM, I love Squid!!


----------



## C'est Moi

IKE said:


> From some of my past posts you folks probably think I eat nothing but chili dogs, pizza and chocolate Ding Dongs but I actually eat healthy stuff more often than not and tonight mama fixed one of my favorites......stir fried squid with Chinese celery and garlic.



I'll take the pizza and Ding-Dongs, Ike.


----------



## Tommy

Salmon patties with a light cucumber dill sauce, zucchini sauteed in butter with red pepper and onion.  The Mrs is a wonderful cook.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Eggplant parmesan (frozen) with a half onion bagel with Smart Balance.


----------



## Camper6

Tonight.  Sweet and sour spareribs, with asian noodles, and some cabbage boiled up.  

Add the sauce to everything.


----------



## Camper6

Whatever I see here is an inspiration to eat good.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had Home made KFC....


----------



## RadishRose

Lol, I kinda did too, bonelsss tho'- baked potato and Brussels sprouts.


----------



## Falcon

Some  deep fried  chicken  pieces and potato chips  +  fruit juice.   Later  some  ice cream.   That  oughta do it.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I put some hamburgers on the grill for probably the last time of the season. I know many people grill all year around but standing there in the freezing cold isn't my idea of fun and it uses propane like crazy in the cold weather. I had fries,and baked beans with the burgers.


----------



## C'est Moi

We made a visit to the local Mexican cafe.   Excellent!


----------



## IKE

A bowl of hot oatmeal and toast.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Charcoal grilled rib eyes with oven roasted Brussell sprouts and a glass of Foster's. :cheers:


----------



## connect1

I had a hot shredded beef sub.
Tried some stuffing that came in a container from the store, it was ok.
Green olives and potato chips.


----------



## CindyLouWho

Chips & Salsa but now I'm really hungry.


----------



## Knight

Medley of meat today, our sons & their wives and a couple of grand kids showing up to be fed. Timing it all a little tricky. Rotisserie chicken [ Albertson's only sells those 6 lb. chickens] Smoked chicken same size & 6 lbs. of country style pork ribs BBQ'ed. Even though cooked outside the smells make it into the house. Someone mentioned smoked turkey I think for Thanksgiving since we feed them again I'll give that a try. 


Christmas always a fresh ham prepared like a pork shoulder pernil. That little that is left is used for media noche sandwiches.


----------



## RadishRose

SeaBreeze said:


> Charcoal grilled rib eyes with oven roasted Brussell sprouts and a glass of Foster's. :cheers:



I oven roast mine too, love them that way.


----------



## RadishRose

Tonight will be pizza delivery!


----------



## C'est Moi

BBQ pork ribs, cole slaw and baked taters.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I just fancied bacon, so I made bacon, eggs, and potato waffles...


----------



## Pappy

Baked potato, honey flavored beans and chicken patties. Chocolate chip cookies for dessert.


----------



## IKE

Mama fixed a pot roast with potatoes & carrots and homemade egg noodles for lunch....I ate more than I should (especially the homemade noodles) so tonight I'll just have a bowl of raisin bran.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Tuna fish sandwiches on onion bagels.


----------



## Camper6

Today Kraft Macaroni and Cheese was selling for $1.00 a package.  How could you go wrong?

Cook according to instructions but then, put it in a baking dish and sprinkle bread crumbs on top and grated cheese.

Broil until the cheese is melted.   Makes a nice crust.

I freeze the leftover portion in a small baking dish and just pop it in the microwave later for a quick meal.

I think this might go nice with broccoli or cauliflower.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had Chicken and Ham hock pie with a potato topping, in a  tarragon cream sauce.... with shredded cabbage


----------



## AZ Jim

hollydolly said:


> Tonight I had Home made KFC....


I have a KFC  one block from my home....I remember driving 30 miles one way to get KFC when I lived in South Dakota. Now, I can get dinner and be home in 10 minutes....It is good stuff....


----------



## Pappy

Easy, -peasy ...tonight Mrs. Callendars pot pies. Eskimo pie for dessert.


----------



## C'est Moi

Salisbury steak with mushroom gravy, rice, cooked spinach, and sliced tomatoes.   I have some Grannie Smith apples that I'm going to turn into an apple tart in a little while.


----------



## C'est Moi

Pappy said:


> Easy, -peasy ...tonight Mrs. Callendars pot pies. Eskimo pie for dessert.



I have always loved pot pies; even the cheapy store brand ones!    The Mrs. Callendars are yummy.   I need to pick some up when I buy groceries.


----------



## C'est Moi

Tonight it's beef stew with carrots and potatoes, along with biscuits.   Smells so good in the house.


----------



## connect1

Spaghetti


----------



## Marie5656

*Since we are not doing our official Thanksgiving dinner until tomorrow, I have a pork roast simmering in the crock pot for my husband and I.  And a pie in the oven for tomorrow*


----------



## IKE




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## IKE

Yep that's how my plate / plates are going to look shortly RR.......ours doesn't come out of the oven for about another hour or so and the smell in the house right now is driving me up the wall.


----------



## RadishRose

IKE said:


> Yep that's how my plate / plates are going to look shortly RR.......ours doesn't come out of the oven for about another hour or so and the smell in the house right now is driving me up the wall.



Oh IKE, I envy you. No turkey dinner for me... kids coming in the evening for...pie and coffee, it was dil's family this year.  Ha, ha and they're bringing the pies.


----------



## C'est Moi

Today I'm making homemade pizza and it's ready to go into the oven.   I also made a crustless coconut custard pie "for my husband".      (The fact that it's my favorite had a little to do with it.  )


----------



## Aunt Bea

C'est Moi said:


> Today I'm making homemade pizza and it's ready to go into the oven.   I also made a crustless coconut custard pie "for my husband".      (The fact that it's my favorite had a little to do with it.  )
> 
> View attachment 59842 View attachment 59843



That pie looks great!

Can you point me to the recipe?

Thanks!


----------



## BlueDragonfly

We've had a cold snap here in Florida, so I made a pot of chili. It sure hit the spot.


----------



## RadishRose

Looks great, CM! I haven't had a coconut custard pie in years...I think I'm due.


----------



## C'est Moi

Aunt Bea said:


> That pie looks great!
> 
> Can you point me to the recipe?
> 
> Thanks!



Certainly!   This one has been around forever, Aunt Bea.   

*Crustless Coconut Pie 
*Oven 350 degrees

4 eggs, beaten
1/2 C Flour
1/4 C Melted butter 
1 t vanilla
1 3/4 C Sugar
2 C Milk
1 1/2 C Flaked Coconut

Combine ingredients in this order.   Mix well; pour into buttered pie plate.   Bake at 350 for 45 minutes or until a toothpick comes out clean.   Makes its own crust.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had Peking duck, with pancakes and soy and plum sauce... Too much duck, too many pancakes so I've got half in the fridge for tomorrow...


----------



## Aunt Bea

Thanks!



C'est Moi said:


> Certainly! This one has been around forever, Aunt Bea.
> 
> *Crustless Coconut Pie*
> 
> 4 eggs, beaten
> 1/2 C Flour
> 1/4 C Melted butter
> 1 t vanilla
> 1 3/4 C Sugar
> 2 C Milk
> 1 1/2 C Flaked Coconut
> 
> Combine ingredients in this order. Mix well; pour into buttered pie plate. Bake at 350 for 45 minutes or until a toothpick comes out clean. Makes its own crust.


----------



## Pappy

Had a grand slam at Denny’s about 2 pm so tonight it’s a sandwich, cottage cheese and Mac salad. Just enough. Thanks


----------



## C'est Moi

RadishRose said:


> Looks great, CM! I haven't had a coconut custard pie in years...I think I'm due.



:yes:


----------



## Aunt Bea

Tonight's dinner will be a toasted cheese sandwich and tomato soup.

I've started making my toasted cheese sandwiches on the rack in the toaster oven *without butter* and it makes me sad!


----------



## BlueDragonfly

Aunt Bea said:


> Tonight's dinner will be a toasted cheese sandwich and tomato soup.
> 
> I've started making my toasted cheese sandwiches on the rack in the toaster oven *without butter* and it makes me sad!



 I'm sorry, but the "without butter and it makes me sad" cracked me up. LOL I know the feeling.


----------



## Gary O'

We were in town a couple nights while my lady recouped from surgery.

Snuck over to subway and ordered my special;

Italian bread, toasted
steak 
pepper jack cheese (extra)
lettuce, tomatoes, onions

pepperoncini’s (extra)
mayo and brown mustard

heaven


----------



## RadishRose

Awwww


----------



## C'est Moi

Aunt Bea said:


> Thanks!



You're welcome; I hope you like it.   One note... buy the *unsweet* coconut for this recipe.   If you pick up the sweetened coconut, reduce the sugar in the recipe to 1 1/2 C or so.


----------



## C'est Moi

Aunt Bea said:


> Tonight's dinner will be a toasted cheese sandwich and tomato soup.
> 
> I've started making my toasted cheese sandwiches on the rack in the toaster oven *without butter* and it makes me sad!



It's strange, but if I make open-faced toasted cheese under the broiler, I don't miss the butter.   But making it a sandwich with no butter... ack.   :laugh:


----------



## IKE

I hopped on the scale today and saw that I had put on 3 lbs. during the Thanksgiving holiday.....so I had stir fried brussel sprouts for supper tonight while trying hard to make my self believe that they tasted like this.


----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## peppermint

Eggplant Parm….and spaghetti...Made meat balls in the red gravy...I don't call it "sauce"....Italians in our area of No. Jersey call it gravy on pasta..(red).


----------



## C'est Moi

peppermint said:


> Eggplant Parm….and spaghetti...Made meat balls in the red gravy...I don't call it "sauce"....Italians in our area of No. Jersey call it gravy on pasta..(red).



How do you make your eggplant parm, peppermint?


----------



## C'est Moi

Today's dinner will be beef stroganoff with noodles, steamed broccoli and wheat rolls.   Dessert will be coconut pie, again.


----------



## Pappy

Finishing up the fried chicken we got Monday. Mac salad and mint favored moose tracks ice cream. Ice tea in the bottle.


----------



## IKE

I'm still trying to shed the 3 pounds that I gained over Thanksgiving.....I had a large portion of kale and a itsy, bitsy, teenie, wennie sirloin steak.


----------



## RadishRose

Homemade pizza on a flour tortilla. Leftover green beans.


----------



## C'est Moi

Homemade cheeseburgers and fries.   And quite possibly a beer.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Last night was tuna on salted bagels, tonight it's king crab legs with hot melted butter and my husband will have some cocktail sauce with his too.  Foster's beer to wash it all down. :cheers:


----------



## IKE

Fresh asparagus and broccoli stir fried together and a boiled egg.....mmmm yummy . 

I splurged and treated myself to three little vanilla wafers for desert but what I really wanted was.....


----------



## Camper6

Today.  Breakfast sausages. and French crepe suzettes.

Felt like I was in Paris.


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Wren

Trying to lose a few lbs before Christmas so tonight it’s salmon and salad followed by raspberries and yogurt


----------



## BlueDragonfly

We picked up a stovetop smoker at a garage sale over the weekend. Planning some hickory smoked burgers tonight. (bun-less for me)


----------



## Pappy

Mrs. Callendars extra large pot pie. Ice tea and a white cake with coconut topping.


----------



## C'est Moi

Meatloaf, green peas, mashed taters.


----------



## hollydolly

Just snacked on Pigs in Blankets... not really hungry...


----------



## IKE

Slug chowder ?????



Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 60020


----------



## Aunt Bea

A cup of mixed vegetables and a little dish of ice cream with walnuts and sugar-free maple syrup.


----------



## peppermint

Hi Cest Moi....I peal the eggplant...I don't like the skin....I cut the round pieces...put on paper towels for a bit....I beat a couple of eggs, bread crumbs, salt & pepper and shredded cheese...
dip the rounds in the eggs, one at a time, dip in crumbs and put on sheet....bake in oven until brown...Doesn't take very long....Sometimes I make the gravy, but lately I use Torturroso gravy (bottled sauce)
Put gravy at bottom of sheet plate depending how many rounds are cut....put eggplant pieces on top of gravy, cover with gravy, keep putting pieces and gravy on top until no more are left....I put cheese
on every layer....Bake in overn …


----------



## C'est Moi

peppermint said:


> Hi Cest Moi....I peal the eggplant...I don't like the skin....I cut the round pieces...put on paper towels for a bit....I beat a couple of eggs, bread crumbs, salt & pepper and shredded cheese...
> dip the rounds in the eggs, one at a time, dip in crumbs and put on sheet....bake in oven until brown...Doesn't take very long....Sometimes I make the gravy, but lately I use Torturroso gravy (bottled sauce)
> Put gravy at bottom of sheet plate depending how many rounds are cut....put eggplant pieces on top of gravy, cover with gravy, keep putting pieces and gravy on top until no more are left....I put cheese
> on every layer....Bake in overn …



Thanks!   That sounds yummy.


----------



## peppermint

C'est Moi said:


> Thanks!   That sounds yummy.


  Your Welcome...


----------



## SeaBreeze

Today we had Eggplant Parmesan from Costco.


----------



## Marie5656

IKE said:


> Slug chowder ?????




*​Just wanted to see who was paying attention.*


----------



## Marie5656

*Actually had PB & J*


----------



## Camper6

Stir fry pork fried rice.

Onions, carrots, celery, sauce, Rice, Pork, egg.

Turned out nice.


----------



## Camper6

Risotto and Italian sausage.

Home baked dinner rolls.


----------



## Butterfly

I came home tired from running errands, so I had a banana and some oats.


----------



## C'est Moi

Beef and bean tostadas.   And I made a cherry cream pie for dessert.


----------



## IKE

Just got back from a Masonic lodge meeting and we had chili tonight.


----------



## Pappy

A quickie tonight....I mean supper. Stouffers meatloaf and mashed potatoes. Ice tea and topped off with an dish of ice cream.


----------



## Camper6

Breaded turkey breast fillets.  Done a different way.

Instead of using eggs to dip the fillets in the bread crumbs,  I used mayonaisse.  Worked well.  Of course mayonaisse has eggs in it.  But it was much easier.

And of course cranberry sauce.  I pounded the turkery first nice and thin.

I was going to show a picture, but I like my poultry almost burned.  It doesn't look good but I love that taste.


----------



## Camper6

Cap'nSacto said:


> I cut up some baked chicken and tossed it into a bowl of steamed rice, broccoli and carrots. If I can eat my entire dinner in one bowl, I give myself the win.



What is 'steamed rice'.  How do you make it?

Is that why the rice in the Chinese places taste so much better?


----------



## RadishRose

Subway tuna, with spinach, tomato, red onion, cucumber, roasted peppers; late lunch/supper.


----------



## fmdog44

terry123 said:


> Jim, at my age I have decided to eat whatever the hell I want!!  Besides lunch is usually salad with boiled eggs and ham  and that's healthy enough right now!!


You tell em'!!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Tuna salad sandwiches on Kaiser rolls, pumpkin pie with heavy cream for dessert.


----------



## C'est Moi

Pizza night!


----------



## rkunsaw

country style boneless pork ribs in the pressure cooker, baked beans and slaw.


----------



## Pappy

Hot dogs, beans and Mac and cheese.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Fried boneless rib-eye steak with cauliflower and broccoli.  Dessert will be raspberries (Oregon canned) with heavy cream.  Yes, we bought a half gallon of cream at Costco and it's disappearing fast. nthego:


----------



## Tommy

Veg Alfredo over linguini and a small dish of ice cream for dessert.


----------



## Camper6

Tommy said:


> Veg Alfredo over linguini and a small dish of ice cream for dessert.



Have to love Italian style cooking.  Haven't had Alfredo sauce for a long time.

Now I am inspired.


----------



## Marie5656

Made some home made chicken soup in slow cooker.  And some garlic bread.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Shrimp Panang Curry delivered, added our own wild sea scallops to it.


----------



## C'est Moi

Enchilada casserole and green salad.


----------



## Pappy

Stomach has been off today, so I has scrambled eggs and toast.


----------



## IKE

Mama and I ate out for lunch and had pizza......I didn't pig out but to try and even things up a bit I just ate a smallish bowl of raisin bran cereal for supper.


----------



## hollydolly

We had fish & chips take-away from the chippy.....


----------



## terry123

Made some cornbread.  Had with real butter and a glass of milk.  Enough left to eat with pinto beans tomorrow.


----------



## rkunsaw

Homemade vegetable beef soup and the last pieces of the chocolate pecan pie.


----------



## SeaBreeze

We're having charcoal grilled lamb sirloins with homemade creamed spinach.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

We had leftovers. We will be leaving for the holiday on Saturday so for the coming week we will have light dinners so there will be little or no leftovers. Tomorrow I will have homemade soup.


----------



## IKE

I had a bowl of hot oatmeal for supper and mama finished off yesterday's pot roast.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Pizza at halftime!!!


----------



## Camper6

SeaBreeze said:


> Shrimp Panang Curry delivered, added our own wild sea scallops to it.[/QUOTE
> 
> Is that an East Asian dish? We just got an Indean restaurant. I will give it a try.


----------



## rkunsaw

I had this except I used cream of chicken instead of mushroom. With green beans and mashed potatoes.
[h=2][/h][h=3]Smothered Bacon Chicken Recipe - Allrecipes.com[/h]
[url]https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/8765/smothered-bacon-chicken/
[/URL]

Cached



https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 eaH4p4bWDa6JN0wuf3rr6Q6Y3bQGOBzRgptlQtIyIu7ALcA/FVWuILnfHhV2bipP34oU0kZNgs kzLnMZ/pzVaSwKnBXBozhuIpWPaxiJPtbOcj39Kmn0 Mrzt2jpmisfhnTR569nz mlRhPpCEgqCoPII86VHqDuOtodxACgHoMcU28lEsRSznywIEhVRjbjkZPmKbqMy2 nyDdy42 f86ZqhYQSyJDIhIQ A843H0pOS8 Bid kscTpbJNHlYwpbefCFHv5YqGe92Tk29vcXhGebePOz3OfKi2C1mQEvLF2eMYI4qreXlzZ9taabZTKdmUmijXbn4yM1GlnpeMbzDM0e21TU8XF3Zd0shI3/AC5EmBnnFal1pMCTQlLhiGGU8OQ2PcdK79O6jHc2TXLFILpfBLHJLjbj1Un9609Nu9JlmCRzbp5QR2cj5LfA9PimWNAuWm8Rh3AdY zVFEiZ6ACuJ2khZZGZ2A5JOec4rTudI1QaqLiC8Eli2d9vMq5Xj7SB /5qjctLHMQ9u8Y5LMy4Qn58qAuL9E1jGTMyGQsFX7j1rlNikeeBHVQUI4wKVUmsRNr6CWrX4S4jiBikkwdsR8Rzg4JUeWQKp/T8GphYroWEs5jcmRZhsJJ8hnrn29PairQdIhhh71NjJyRnqT61sJbRuwZjuYc 3wKncu32LRyLjWIxvozW77WdSuI7nThbxRgjkE7CD5k vPHtRfp0cvZSNc2qRyqfC2d27 1SaeY1iJUFfXNWVkDgADAB/NFTnrEq0/Fhlap9NWepIwkhVJWXCzooDL5/1GfKhKH6Svn1xbZ5CkcQ7TvC8ZGeNuOh/tXoqzoHEbYVmJ2 9RXcBnjwJCpHII8/Y 1LXBNPSnF/q5ONOV yMXsJmNr2mJUHOf571l/UqlrTs1dlDcHHnn19qpTRXXaTm5h7Mwjd3norc1oRl71Y2d8xsBjbyCQeSaepTWC4oapGJdW1zb2kZ0iFppSQHkZyFZceX KVER3xRDdgjdheMcUqVR8A T APpmrOVWC9Xu2Ocbsg8UTWlwoh7VR2gIyuOprzP6gv7SGaGzgneTUGcKWMh2xg/8AYDjPtit36V1OaQd3kK FiI f18Z49Pg01NJ4BRTnth6NZzpNEr9l2eR0I5qzhR0IAoft75VlWNt4LDIJXA/NXe/wKCm/c5OMVhCbU73ToRDDezpE0jHs9zY5Hv5Vat5FSFVDs Byzc5rBvRb3ZzPFHKqnKhkBK1dEtxOuyMf6Y82GK0umw0pxDJ7tdQNzZd1lZejkjapHsfM1Jbjudsltb28ixxqFGTk/muQRtFKuQ3Q5J86mZ6rM76I6z4hjzyPjfDtA6AEGuVFI5zSp iE7M841O1tWtZLw20RuY13LKV8QPzWf9MQsITqm7LWuWIJ5Oc5pUqjyJPkR1cdNcNNBmf97GjSE PBGOo4rT7tGljvlLO5GM5wOfilSo4vpBstacYQpTsgXH3HkmrplPQUqVU4/AV6NaQ1G7nFKlVBCs7mlSpVgH//2Q==

Rating: 4.3 - ‎206 reviews - ‎759 cal
_*Wrap*_ each _*chicken*_ breast in 2 strips of _*bacon*_ and place in a glass 9x13 inch baking dish. In a small bowl, mix the sour cream and soup. Cover the _*chicken*_ with the sour cream/soup mixture and bake uncovered in the preheated oven for 40 to 50 minutes or until slightly brown on top​


----------



## Pappy

One of my favorite dishes...good old beans and franks. I would have been right in my glory out on the range. Yee Haw.


----------



## Butterfly

I had an apple and a pear.  I wasn't very hungry today.


----------



## C'est Moi

Pan sauteed chicken breast, mashed potatoes, fresh green beans.   And I made a blueberry cream pie for dessert.  :drool:


----------



## rkunsaw

A cold wet day today got me in the mood for clam chowder. I made what I guess you could call Southern style New England clam chowder, I added  okra


----------



## RadishRose

rkunsaw said:


> A cold wet day today got me in the mood for clam chowder. I made what I guess you could call Southern style New England clam chowder, I added  okra



Why not? Good idea.


----------



## RadishRose

Grilled chicken Caesar salad. 2 ice cream cones.


----------



## Pappy

After that big roast dinner last night, tonight we will pop in a couple of Marie Callendar dinners and warm apple pie for dessert. (With a touch of vanilla ice cream on top)


----------



## Camper6

Yesterday.  Spare ribs and mashed sweet potatoes.

There's a difference between yams and sweet potatoes.

The day before.  Bacon wrapped weiners in a fresh bun with onions and horseradish.  2 of them.  With a beer.


----------



## moviequeen1

A bowl of chicken noodle soup and a salad,dessert either fruit or yogurt


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

A very nasty day today in New Jersey. A good day for comfort food. We are having pot roast, mashed potatoes and gravy with green beans. Probably some ice cream a little later on in the evening.


----------



## Aunt Bea

_Adam & Eve on a raft with a cup of mud!

_


----------



## RadishRose

Leftover chicken and roasted Brussels sprouts


----------



## C'est Moi

Taco salad.   Blueberry cobbler and vanilla ice cream for dessert.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Coconut shrimp with sweet potato fries...butter almond ice cream for dessert.


----------



## RadishRose

Braised pot roast with onions, some carrots and tiny potatoes last night.


----------



## JimW

Pork chops with sweet potato and green beans.


----------



## C'est Moi

Spaghetti with meat balls, garlic bread, salad.


----------



## RadishRose

I think pizza delivery sounds good for tonight.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A bowl of bran flakes with almond milk.


----------



## rkunsaw

I happened to be in town at lunchtime so I stopped at Sonic on my way home. Crispy chicken sandwiches, onion rings for both of us and a vanilla shake for me, chocolate shake for my wife.


----------



## Tommy

Last evening - summer fare!  Hot dogs smothered with sauerkraut, chili, & cheese along with chips & dip.  Can't let Ol' Man Winter have the upper hand! :grin:


----------



## C'est Moi

Today it's going to be beef & bean tostadas with lettuce, tomato, avocado and cheese.   And of course a cold beer.


----------



## RadishRose

Leftover pot roast, oven-fries, green beans for tonight.


----------



## hollydolly

Just had Pizza... Ham,  Mushroom & Buffalo  Mozzarella...


----------



## JimW

C'est Moi said:


> Today it's going to be beef & bean tostadas with lettuce, tomato, avocado and cheese.   And of course a cold beer.



My wife tried to disguise an avocado in some chocolate pudding dessert thingy she made on Sunday, it didn't work. I can sniff out an avocado a mile away.    :laugh:

Tonight we're having Ling Ling pot stickers with a side of mixed veggies.


----------



## C'est Moi

JimW said:


> My wife tried to disguise an avocado in some chocolate pudding dessert thingy she made on Sunday, it didn't work. I can sniff out an avocado a mile away.    :laugh:
> 
> Tonight we're having Ling Ling pot stickers with a side of mixed veggies.


 
OK, I love avocado but I'm going to have to agree with you on the chocolate pudding/avocado thing.   :lol:


----------



## C'est Moi

Pork chops, mashed taters, and steamed broccoli.   (And pie for later!!  :woohoo


----------



## hollydolly

Chicken, Pulled ham, leek and potato pie...topped with caramelised onions


----------



## Aunt Bea

Buffalo wings, celery & carrot sticks with blue cheese dressing and a diet ginger ale.


----------



## Buckeye

I had frozen some ham from New Years Day, so today i cooked navy beans with ham, and store bought cornbread. Mmmmm.


----------



## Camper6

Fish and cabbage rolls.  Donated a long time ago and frozen.

Trying to clean up all the frozen stuff in the freezer.  

It loses its taste if frozen too long.


----------



## IKE

We went to a local pizza place for lunch so it was a small bowl of cereal for me tonight for supper.


----------



## Keesha

Steak with BBQ sauce stuffed with goats milk cheese , rice & vegetables. It was really good.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Tonight we had grilled Norwegian salmon with sauteed Yukon gold potatoes sliced and seasoned.  We have some Great Northern beans started in the crock pot for tomorrow, recently bought a ham for .49 a pound and it was so good, after some sandwiches, we made a potato casserole with it and using the rest in the beans, will put it in right before we go to bed and let it simmer overnight.


----------



## Pappy

Pizza Hut delivered tonight. Medium size, extra cheese, pepperoni, sausage, red onions and green peppers. Damn it was good. Oh, and Pepsi to drink.


----------



## gennie

I'm roasting a garlic and black pepper marinated pork fillet.


----------



## connect1

I'm going to put a chicken dinner in the oven tonight.
I'll bake some cauliflower and brussell sprouts too.
Rolls.


----------



## C'est Moi

Beef tips with rice, fresh asparagus.


----------



## rkunsaw

baby back ribs, baked beans and potato salad


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

Tacos. We love tacos. Seasoning out of the packet for the ground beef,shells from the box. Lettuce,tomatoes,onions, refried beans and sour cream to top them off.  Quick and easy.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Melted cheese on a toasted English muffin and a small apple.

It makes me laugh that some marketing genius has come up with a way to sell the small apples that used to end up in the cider press for a premium price.  

I'm not complaining these little apples are the perfect size for me.


----------



## IKE

Broiled hamburger steak and fresh stir fried asparagus.


----------



## C'est Moi

Homemade pizza.   And a cold beer.


----------



## Pinky

Stir fried chicken and baby bok choy with garlic, and rice.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A couple of Tyson Buffalo-style chicken strips heated in the Easy-Bake oven and a side of leftover broccoli warmed in the microwave.

Times sure have changed!


----------



## C'est Moi

Leftovers from Sunday.   nthego:


----------



## hollydolly

I had baked cod balls in Batter with a side of mashed root veggies..


----------



## rkunsaw

hollydolly said:


> I had baked cod balls in Batter with a side of mashed root veggies..



Cod balls, Holly?


----------



## Camper6

Potato pancakes made from mashed potatos flax flour onions egg and spices. Very good.


----------



## RadishRose

rkunsaw said:


> Cod balls, Holly?



Yea, what's up with that?
Cod nuggets sounds a bit more posh, imho ,


----------



## hollydolly

rkunsaw said:


> Cod balls, Holly?




LOL..yes... full of vitamins dontchaknow... ....seriously nuggets are what we call anything that's filled with cheap fake fish or chicken..Balls are more upmarket ..LOL


----------



## Falcon

Only  the  males, Rkunsaw.


----------



## C'est Moi

I'm simmering sauce for spaghetti.   Will also have a salad and some french bread.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Warmed over eggplant parm that I found in the freezer and a banana.


----------



## tortiecat

Salad; sausages, mashed potatoes and corn;  a classic meal in our family.


----------



## hollydolly

Ooops, it's almost 11pm and I just realised I've not had any dinner...


----------



## rkunsaw

We had tacos made with  the taco shells I made from shredded cheese.


----------



## C'est Moi

Carry-out from Outback.   nthego:


----------



## Aunt Bea

Breaded codfish with a side of mixed vegetables.


----------



## Pappy

We are having waffles piled high with strawberries and cool whip.


----------



## fmdog44

Made Thai food last night. *Spicy peanut noodles*-
linguini>peanut butter>soy sauce>rice wine vinegar>chili paste w/garlic>red bell pepper>seeded cucumber>green onions>fresh cilantro> lime wedges Warning: Chili paste w/garlic is hot!!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Pappy said:


> We are having waffles piled high with strawberries and cool whip.



Wanna swap?


----------



## Pappy

Aunt Bea said:


> Wanna swap?



Too late Aunt Bea. Boy were they good. :sentimental:


----------



## Aunt Bea

Bacon, liver, and onions!

I don't have liver often because the packages are usually too large for me. 

I recently found this frozen beef liver from Skylark Meats that comes in individually packaged 4oz slices, liver is back on the menu.

http://www.skylarkmeats.com/products/beef-liver-bag


----------



## C'est Moi

Burgers and fries.


----------



## Seeker

Fried chicken sandwiches is the plan but I really aint in the mood for cookin anything right now.........might turn into whatever the heck you can find.


----------



## Pappy

Hot dogs, Mac and cheese and California blend. Easy to make meal.


----------



## Falcon

Brought  in  pizza  slice  &  a mug  full  of  Ovaltine.  Eazy Peazy.  +  Tasty.


----------



## Tommy

McNuggets and coffee @ 70 mph on I-95.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Kellogg's All-Bran Buds topped with a scoop of vanilla ice cream and a glass of iced tea.


----------



## C'est Moi

I finally tried making baby back ribs in my Instant Pot.  They actually turned out pretty good, though I had to sauce them and put 'em under the broiler for about 10 minutes after I took them out of the IP.   Also had baked potatoes and broccoli slaw.


----------



## fmdog44

Luby's Squash Casserole made @ home from their recipe


----------



## RadishRose

Planning thin, breaded chicken cutlets sauted in olive oil w/ lemon slices. The never-ending broccoli but with sauted fresh garlic and olive oil, Maybe a rice or a flavored noodle packet.


----------



## RadishRose

fmdog44 said:


> Luby's Squash Casserole made @ home from their recipe



I looked that up. It's almost the same squash casserole we all made back in the late 70's and *loved *it! But-

We used lots cheese croutons instead of cornbread and more sour cream. Oh gosh I want some now. We used both squashes but sometimes just yellow.


----------



## IKE

Homemade vegetable soup, saltines and a couple of pieces of extra sharp cheddar cheese.


----------



## C'est Moi

Mexican casserole and green salad.


----------



## Tommy

Baked haddock, green beans, sliced beets, rice side dish.


----------



## fmdog44

RadishRose said:


> I looked that up. It's almost the same squash casserole we all made back in the late 70's and *loved *it! But-
> We used lots cheese croutons instead of cornbread and more sour cream. Oh gosh I want some now. We used both squashes but sometimes just yellow.



Out of curiosity I googled Luby's squash recipes and found there a many to choose from. Mine came from the newspaper years ago.
 Here's the one I made. 
4 cups each zucchini and yellow squash sliced 1/4" thick 
4 slices of bacon
1/2 red onion thinly sliced
1 can cream of celery soup
1/4 cup chopped pimento
1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese
Sauté the squash in butter over medium heat until lightly browned. Set aside.
Fry the bacon not too crisp, add the onion sauté for a minute or two.
Add the undiluted soup, and pimento, salt and pepper, mix and heat through.
Pour in to a 1 1/2-2 quart casserole dish
Sprinkle the cheese over the top and heat @ 350 for 30 minutes.


----------



## C'est Moi

That sounds good, fmdog44.   Thanks for sharing.   I love Luby's and I have the recipe for their eggplant dressing around here somewhere.   

Today we had homemade pizza for dinner.   Now there's a blackberry "cuppa cuppa cuppa" cobbler in the oven.


----------



## RadishRose

Thanks FMdog, that sounds good too.... never thought of bacon!

Tonight was salmon, black beans and cucumber spears.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Not very enthusiastic about supper tonight.

I think that I'll nuke a hot dog and a side of leftover Brussels sprouts.

Having a hot dog on a slice of bread always makes me feel poor, first world problem.





Just imagine how the person without the slice of bread feels.


----------



## C'est Moi

Aunt Bea said:


> Not very enthusiastic about supper tonight.
> 
> I think that I'll nuke a hot dog and a side of leftover Brussels sprouts.
> 
> Having a hot dog on a slice of bread always makes me feel poor, first world problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just imagine how the person without the slice of bread feels.



:lol:   I like to have a POWB (piece o'white bread) with mustard and a Johnsonville Beddar Cheddar sausage.   I can hear my arteries slamming shut, but it's worth it.


----------



## Pappy

Last night we ordered in. Pizza Hut large and very tasty.


----------



## C'est Moi

Today I'm making a pasta dish; Rigatoni with Italian Sausage and Artichokes.   It's an easy Instant Pot meal and is really tasty.    https://www.meredithlaurence.com/recipes/rigatoni-with-sausage/


----------



## Aunt Bea

C'est Moi said:


> That sounds good, fmdog44. Thanks for sharing. I love Luby's and I have the recipe for their eggplant dressing around here somewhere.
> 
> Today we had homemade pizza for dinner. *Now there's a blackberry "cuppa cuppa cuppa" cobbler in the oven.*



I haven't been able to get this out of my mind.

Do you use Dolly's simple recipe?

Fresh fruit, canned, frozen?


----------



## C'est Moi

Aunt Bea said:


> I haven't been able to get this out of my mind.
> 
> Do you use Dolly's simple recipe?
> 
> Fresh fruit, canned, frozen?



It's similar, but no fruit cocktail.   I melt a half a stick of butter in an 8" baking pan in the preheating (375) oven.   

While the butter is melting, combine a cup of self-rising flour, a cup of sugar and a cup of milk in a mixing bowl and mix well.   

Pour the mixture into the heated baking pan with the butter.  Top with about a cup and a half of fresh fruit of your choice.   Don't stir the mixture.

   I usually use berries or peaches and if I don't have fresh fruit, I buy frozen (without added sugar). I have never used canned fruit but I don't see why not; I'd drain the juice, though.

Bake at about 375 for 40 minutes, or until the top is golden.


----------



## hollydolly

Chicken , Ham & Cheese Pot  pie, with beans


----------



## Aunt Bea

C'est Moi said:


> It's similar, but no fruit cocktail.   I melt a half a stick of butter in an 8" baking pan in the preheating (375) oven.
> 
> While the butter is melting, combine a cup of self-rising flour, a cup of sugar and a cup of milk in a mixing bowl and mix well.
> 
> Pour the mixture into the heated baking pan with the butter.  Top with about a cup and a half of fresh fruit of your choice.   Don't stir the mixture.
> 
> I usually use berries or peaches and if I don't have fresh fruit, I buy frozen (without added sugar). I have never used canned fruit but I don't see why not; I'd drain the juice, though.
> 
> Bake at about 375 for 40 minutes, or until the top is golden.



Thanks!

I'm going to give this a try using Swerve and cutting the recipe down to a third or a quarter in an effort to minimize the damage! ig:


----------



## C'est Moi

Aunt Bea said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm going to give this a try using Swerve and cutting the recipe down to a third or a quarter in an effort to minimize the damage! ig:



I'm not familiar with Swerve, so let me know how it turns out!!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Chicken salad sandwiches on Kaiser rolls (poppy seed).


----------



## applecruncher

Big hamburger using lean Angus beef, jumbo sesame bun. Ice cream in freezer if the need arises later.


----------



## Gary O'

Sautéed stuffed portabella shrooms

Rice and elk gravy

Oh, and elk steak 







....and a cookie


----------



## IKE

We picked up a carry out pizza and had cold beer with it at home.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A slice of Ellio's frozen pizza, a diet ginger ale and a handful of S&P pistachios.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Salad made with organic baby spinach, cucumbers, red peppers, tomatoes, sweet onions, broccoli crowns.  Dressing made with Kraft mayo, red wine vinegar, Italian seasonings, chives, parsley, dill, dry mustard and black pepper.


----------



## C'est Moi

Shrimp gumbo over rice.


----------



## Falcon

A  Banquet  Chicken  pot pie  &  a   can of cold  Orange Crush.


----------



## rkunsaw

SOS. Gravy with sausage and bacon on toast


----------



## Aunt Bea

Meatballs in sauce and a side of broccoli, sad to say that pasta is pretty much a thing of the past for me.


----------



## rkunsaw

Fried burritos. I tried the deep fryer but two of them came apart and made a mess.  Fried the next ones in a skillet, much better


----------



## Pappy

A frozen pot pie, dish of coffee ice cream and ice tea.


----------



## C'est Moi

We had Valentine's Day breakfast at that 5-Star establishment, "Le Cracker Barelle".       We don't like going out for dinner on VD because of the crush of humanity.

So my better half requested meatloaf and mashed potatoes for dinner.   I just got the meatloaf mixed up and into the oven.   I'm also making cucumber/tomato salad, steamed brussels sprouts and wheat rolls.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A romantic dinner for one! layful:nthego:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Steak sandwiches made with left-over grilled rib-eyes, with tomato, mayo, onion, gouda cheese on French baguettes.


----------



## Seeker

Spaghetti,salad,garlic bread and German chocolate cake..all made with love of course.....


----------



## Tommy

That sounds sooooo good, Seeker!
Danged carbohydrates ruin everything for me. :crying:


----------



## C'est Moi

It's a dreary, overcast day so we're having comfort food... pot roast, cucumber salad, steamed green beans, mashed potatoes and some of those Hawaiian rolls that must have cocaine in them because I'm addicted.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A piece of fried haddock from the local deli and a side of broccoli.


----------



## terry123

Hawaiian rolls stuffed with cheese and ham.  In the microwave for  25 seconds to melt,a glass of 1% milk and a few girl scout cookies I found in the freezer.  Its time for the cookies again so I will put a few boxes in the freezer to enjoy after they stop selling.


----------



## CindyLouWho

Red beans & rice, w/tortilla chips and bean dip! Yum!


----------



## IKE

I didn't pig out but I ate more than I should have for lunch.......had a bowl of bite size shredded wheat for supper.


----------



## Nihil

spaghetti squash


----------



## SeaBreeze

Oven broiled boneless, skinless chicken breasts on whole wheat buns with mayo, onion and tomato.


----------



## Pappy

Spaghetti, blueberry muffin and a slice of lemon pie.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Chicken wings with carrot and celery sticks as a side, blue cheese dressing, and a diet ginger ale.


----------



## C'est Moi

Homemade pizza and beer.


----------



## CindyLouWho

Vegetarian Chili & Tortilla Chips w/ Cheese


----------



## Aunt Bea

Mediterranean cod with a side of cauliflower.

The cod is a surprise, Wegman's sent me an electronic coupon offer for $8.00 off on the item that retails for $15.99/pound.  The random weight package that I selected was marked $8.47, a net cost of 47 cents to me.

It's in the oven now, we'll see!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Tuna salad on Kaiser rolls, dessert will be Baskin Robbins pralines and cream ice cream, it's getting to room temperature now on the table. :fat:


----------



## Pappy

Pizza with extra cheese, green peppers, onions and sausage...medium pan size. It was delicious. Washed it down with Pepsi.


----------



## RadishRose

I bought fresh Ocean Perch today at the store planning on having it tonight, but I also bought ground beef and some nice rolls, so the burger won; with roasted red pepper. Nibbled on a few slices of Peppercorn Romano. Water to drink.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Leftover tuna macaroni salad and a tiny tangerine.


----------



## C'est Moi

Leftover stuffed shells with marinara sauce.


----------



## Nihil

I just ate some avocado pasta.








For lunch, I had tofu fajitas with homemade tortillas.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Kirkland beef and sausage lasagna (frozen).


----------



## Aunt Bea

with a side of leftover green beans and a tiny tangerine.


----------



## hollydolly

Smoked trout rissoles with Baked beans... (right now i'm having egg on toast for brunch)...


----------



## Wren

Chopped red pepper, onion, cauliflower and a few peas,  fried in olive oil, with salmon and  rice


----------



## Rainee

We had chicken schnitzel with a steamed potato and salad.. was nice and a coffee afterwards .


----------



## RadishRose

Left over chicken baked in a casserole of pasta, broccoli, some Alfredo sauce and cheese.


----------



## CeeCee

I may make this today if I go to the store.  This is a funny video but the recipe looks good and I’ve not had Coq au Vin in awhile.


----------



## hollydolly

Greek Lamb Pasticcio, and Buttered Kale....


----------



## Buckeye

I was in the mood to cook yesterday, so it was dried lima beans (we call them "butter beans") and ham, and scalloped potatoes.  Comfort food.  Today will be an encore performance of the same.....


----------



## hollydolly

We call them butter beans too..I love them, My friend in Canada calls them Lima beans...


----------



## retiredtraveler

Pad Thai.


----------



## Camper6

Great inspirations .  I haven't planned for tonight yet.


----------



## CeeCee

I decided to make the Coq au Vin on Tuesday because that will be our crappiest day weatherwise this week.

Also, I really don’t want to buy a bottle of wine since I don’t drink, does anyone know if it will taste good just using some sort of broth ...veggie or beef?

I don’t care for chicken broth.

If not, I’ll buy a cheap red and toss the rest.


----------



## RadishRose

CeeCee said:


> I may make this today if I go to the store.  This is a funny video but the recipe looks good and I’ve not had Coq au Vin in awhile.
> 
> 
> I'll be having *Coq au Vin!
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

CeeCee said:


> I decided to make the Coq au Vin on Tuesday because that will be our crappiest day weatherwise this week.
> 
> Also, I really don’t want to buy a bottle of wine since I don’t drink, does anyone know if it will taste good just using some sort of broth ...veggie or beef?
> 
> I don’t care for chicken broth.
> 
> If not, I’ll buy a cheap red and toss the rest.



I think you really have to use the wine. And you don`t want to buy anything too cheap. The rule is "Don`t use any wine to cook with that you wouldn`t drink." Good news though is that they have now come out with wine in a can. Same size as a can of beer. So you can get a decent wine in a smaller size. It`s about 5-6$ a can.


----------



## CindyLouWho

Made fettuccine with vodka sauce, shrimp & mushrooms w/ french bread and green leaf lettuce salad.


----------



## rkunsaw

I made a chicken pot pie using canned chicken, canned mixed vegetables, canned soup, and ready made pie crusts. It was really good.


----------



## hollydolly

I had Bacon & Egg Crustless quiche ( store bought)... and Broccoli cheese...


----------



## RadishRose

I'm thinking about chicken stew. I never did make the coq au vin.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A piece of fried haddock from the deli with a side of leftover green beans.


----------



## Buckeye

We stopped at the L&L Hawaiian BBQ and had the Kalua Pork and Cabbage bowl, with a side of macaroni salad.  I guess I'm missing the Big Island


----------



## Butterfly

CeeCee said:


> I may make this today if I go to the store.  This is a funny video but the recipe looks good and I’ve not had Coq au Vin in awhile.



I got sidetracked for like 30 minutes by all the cute doggie videos!  Thanks.


----------



## hollydolly

I had broccoli cheese again  ( I love that) with tempura chicken fillets....


----------



## C'est Moi

We were running the roads today so we stopped at Chick-fil-a.   Yummy.


----------



## Camper6

CeeCee said:


> I decided to make the Coq au Vin on Tuesday because that will be our crappiest day weatherwise this week.
> 
> Also, I really don’t want to buy a bottle of wine since I don’t drink, does anyone know if it will taste good just using some sort of broth ...veggie or beef?
> 
> I don’t care for chicken broth.
> 
> If not, I’ll buy a cheap red and toss the rest.



The grocery stores carry non alcoholic cooking wine for recipes. The alcohol gets evaporated anyway.


----------



## treeguy64

Homemade sushi (celery, carrots, avocado, asparagus, cucumber), homemade spinach ramen soup with leeks, squash, tofu, bean sprouts, bok choy.


----------



## RadishRose

Tonight will be baked ravioli.


----------



## hollydolly

As it's Sunday I have late lunch /early dinner if I'm home which I was today.. so I had Lamb chops cooked in a Caramelized Onion gravy, Yorkshire pudding, and I was going to have broccoli cheese, but changed my mind  and had mashed Carrot & Swede  instead


Hubs is a veggie , so he had Roasted vegetable  Lasagne


----------



## Aunt Bea

with a side of leftover broccoli.


----------



## AZ Jim

Tonight gormet special= Swanson Hungry man Salbury sreak dinner...


----------



## Aunt Bea

Last night was Brussels sprouts a SF applesauce snack cup and a mystery chicken bundle from the folks at Barber Foods.


----------



## Capt Lightning

I like a Cordon Bleu, but  I like it made with whole chicken breast.  That picture looks like minced (ground?) meat moulded round cheese and ham.  Not very appetising looking IMO.  Such things are common amongst cheaper brands here in the UK (same goes for Chicken Kiev), but you can get proper ones made with whole, stuffed breast.


----------



## RadishRose

Last night it was salmon, mashed potatoes with caramelized onions and an orange.

Tonight will be something to do with a boneless chicken breast and some veg.


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> As it's Sunday I have late lunch /early dinner if I'm home which I was today.. so I had Lamb chops cooked in a Caramelized Onion gravy, Yorkshire pudding, and I was going to have broccoli cheese, but changed my mind  and had mashed Carrot & Swede  instead
> 
> 
> Hubs is a veggie , so he had Roasted vegetable  Lasagne



HD, what exactly is "broccoli cheese", please?

Is it cheese with broccoli inside of it or broccoli with melted cheese or a cheese sauce on top? Or is it like a quiche or a pie  of some kind? Thanks in advance.


----------



## fmdog44

Why do Americans eat dinner earlier on Sundays?


----------



## C'est Moi

fmdog44 said:


> Why do Americans eat dinner earlier on Sundays?



Maybe eating before going to evening church services?  

We eat early every day.   We aren't breakfast people and only occasionally have any lunch, so we are ready for dinner by 3 or 4 p.m.


----------



## C'est Moi

Today we're having beef stir-fry.


----------



## RadishRose

Never made the chicken last night; ate left over salmon, roasted Brussels sprouts and toast.

Chicken tonight for sure.


----------



## RadishRose

Eating early on Sundays... could be since family members used to be off work, it was a good time to all get together and enjoy the day.


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> HD, what exactly is "broccoli cheese", please?
> 
> Is it cheese with broccoli inside of it or broccoli with melted cheese or a cheese sauce on top? Or is it like a quiche or a pie  of some kind? Thanks in advance.



It's Broccoli in a cheese sauce RR.... delicious... 

I just had it again tonight.. but with Bacon and egg Pie...


----------



## hollydolly

fmdog44 said:


> Why do Americans eat dinner earlier on Sundays?




Not only Americans, we have dinner early on Sundays in the UK... usually mid-afternoon....


----------



## hollydolly

AZ Jim said:


> Tonight gormet special= Swanson Hungry man Salbury sreak dinner...



I have no idea what that is Jim, but I'm pleased to hear you're eating now...


----------



## CeeCee

hollydolly said:


> I have no idea what that is Jim, but I'm pleased to hear you're eating now...




I think this is it...




No offense Jim but you can do better!!

I wouldn’t eat that if you paid me...but I’m not fond of Salisbury steak that’s even homemade.

Ill eat a TV dinner occasionally but never one with any kind of beef...just haven’t had any good ones.

I go for the Chicken ones..


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> It's Broccoli in a cheese sauce RR.... delicious...
> 
> I just had it again tonight.. but with Bacon and egg Pie...



I kinda figured it was sauced, but wasn't sure. I would say, cheesy broccoli I think. It will go well with your bacon and egg pie. Thanks!


----------



## CeeCee

Although I never eat white potatoes, I saw these posted on my Trader Joe’s FB group and they looked delicious so I bought a small bag of the tiny potatoes today...will have with a protein..maybe fish or maybe chicken.





https://www.recipetineats.com/crisp...jCqQAGz3g_H6qfSuBcBpGjs2Zs2sQpYieB_Ioo5DefvdA


----------



## Aunt Bea

CeeCee said:


> I think this is it...
> 
> View attachment 64231
> 
> 
> No offense Jim but you can do better!!
> 
> I wouldn’t eat that if you paid me...but I’m not fond of Salisbury steak that’s even homemade.
> 
> Ill eat a TV dinner occasionally but never one with any kind of beef...just haven’t had any good ones.
> 
> I go for the Chicken ones..



I would, for me it's all about that little brownie, with a green bean or a few corn kernels sticking out of it. layful:nthego:

I grew up with TV dinners and frozen pot pies, I will always have one or two tucked in the freezer for the days when I have no desire to cook.


----------



## C'est Moi

Aunt Bea said:


> I would, *for me it's all about that little brownie, with a green bean or a few corn kernels sticking out of it*. layful:nthego:
> 
> I grew up with TV dinners and frozen pot pies, I will always have one or two tucked in the freezer for the days when I have no desire to cook.



:laugh:   OMG, I love pot pies.


----------



## CeeCee

I have nothing against TV dinners and I have quite a few of the diet ones like lean cuisine or Healthy Choice...it’s the Salisbury steak that I cant eat....frozen meals are processed enough and I just can’t imagine the beef in the Swanson’s dinners.

I did love the Swanson’s pot pies many many years ago when they cost about 25 cents but only the chicken ones.


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> I kinda figured it was sauced, but wasn't sure. I would say, cheesy broccoli I think. It will go well with your bacon and egg pie. Thanks!



We Brits always say it the opposite way around.. Broccoli cheese, Mac & Cheese, Ham & Cheese .. etc...


----------



## hollydolly

CeeCee said:


> I think this is it...
> 
> View attachment 64231
> 
> 
> No offense Jim but you can do better!!
> 
> I wouldn’t eat that if you paid me...but I’m not fond of Salisbury steak that’s even homemade.
> 
> Ill eat a TV dinner occasionally but never one with any kind of beef...just haven’t had any good ones.
> 
> I go for the Chicken ones..



Thanks for that CC...I haven't a clue what Salisbury steak is.. but I can see that's a TV dinner. ..but for Jim, whose struggling to get around, and finding it hard to cook for himself, that's absolutely better than nothing...


----------



## hollydolly

CeeCee said:


> Although I never eat white potatoes, I saw these posted on my Trader Joe’s FB group and they looked delicious so I bought a small bag of the tiny potatoes today...will have with a protein..maybe fish or maybe chicken.
> 
> 
> View attachment 64232
> 
> 
> https://www.recipetineats.com/crisp...jCqQAGz3g_H6qfSuBcBpGjs2Zs2sQpYieB_Ioo5DefvdA



 WE call those Fritters... we used to have them as kids....


----------



## fmdog44

hollydolly said:


> I have no idea what that is Jim, but I'm pleased to hear you're eating now...


You don't want to know what that is.


----------



## CeeCee

hollydolly said:


> Thanks for that CC...I haven't a clue what Salisbury steak is.. but I can see that's a TV dinner. ..but for Jim, whose struggling to get around, and finding it hard to cook for himself, that's absolutely better than nothing...



Definitely and I eat them too...just not ones with any beef.


----------



## CeeCee

hollydolly said:


> WE call those Fritters... we used to have them as kids....




We also have fritters but here they’re something slightly different....I think.


----------



## hollydolly

fmdog44 said:


> You don't want to know what that is.



Nope, for one we don't have that brand here...and for 2 I've never heard of Salisbury steak!!


----------



## RadishRose

Those look a lot better than the ones I made a year ago! Need to try your recipe.


----------



## CeeCee

Speaking of TV dinners, has anyone noticed that they’re phasing out a lot of the old standards and a whole bunch of “healthier” more expensive ones are taking their place....don’t know if it’s just here in California but the selection is getting smaller and smaller for the ones I used to buy.

These are more like Amy’s ....

cant think of the other ones right now.


----------



## fmdog44

CeeCee said:


> Although I never eat white potatoes, I saw these posted on my Trader Joe’s FB group and they looked delicious so I bought a small bag of the tiny potatoes today...will have with a protein..maybe fish or maybe chicken.
> 
> 
> View attachment 64232
> 
> 
> https://www.recipetineats.com/crisp...jCqQAGz3g_H6qfSuBcBpGjs2Zs2sQpYieB_Ioo5DefvdA


Those look fabulous-snack, side dish for breakfast, lunch & dinner. Will try.


----------



## Aunt Bea

hollydolly said:


> We Brits always say it the opposite way around.. Broccoli cheese, Mac & Cheese, Ham & Cheese .. etc...



I found that out when I saw Eggs Mayonnaise on a menu.  

I'm not sure what I was expecting but it certainly wasn't a hard-cooked egg with a dab of mayonnaise. layful:nthego:


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> We Brits always say it the opposite way around.. Broccoli cheese, Mac & Cheese, Ham & Cheese .. etc...



HD, this is funny because we DO say Mac & Cheese, Ham & Cheese....just not Broccoli Cheese. Or maybe some people do in other areas. Well, I'll be able to sleep tonight anyway.


----------



## hollydolly

Aunt Bea said:


> I found that out when I saw Eggs Mayonnaise on a menu.
> 
> I'm not sure what I was expecting but it certainly wasn't a hard-cooked egg with a dab of mayonnaise. layful:nthego:



LOL>..well I'm not surprised.. because  that's not what you would normally get when you order Egg mayonnaise.. 

I eat out a lot and never have I see an egg Mayo served up like that 

The egg would usually be chopped up fine and mixed with Mayo


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> HD, this is funny because we DO say Mac & Cheese, Ham & Cheese....just not Broccoli Cheese. Or maybe some people do in other areas. Well, I'll be able to sleep tonight anyway.




LOL..you gotta get used to say Cauliflower cheese, and Broccoli cheese.. it's the right way dontcha know...


----------



## Mollypops

Steak, Roasted Brussel Sprouts, Potatoes is what I am planning.


----------



## RadishRose

CeeCee said:


> We also have fritters but here they’re something slightly different....I think.



Fritters are things deep fried. Like apple or corn  or even clams in a batter and spooned into boiling oil.

Salisbury Steak is an old fashioned dish. Nothing more than ground beef patties and served in gravy. But other than home made, ugh.


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> LOL..you gotta get used to say Cauliflower cheese, and Broccoli cheese.. it's the right way dontcha know...



Oh, ok.


----------



## CeeCee

hollydolly said:


> LOL..you gotta get used to say Cauliflower cheese, and Broccoli cheese.. it's the right way dontcha know...




Thats just weird! 

That sounds like some type of weird cheese made of cauliflower or broccoli.

I do love Cauliflower gnocchi and cauliflower pizza 


I buy this all the time and eat with just some Parmesan on top.


----------



## RadishRose

CeeCee said:


> Thats just weird!
> 
> That sounds like some type of weird cheese made of cauliflower or broccoli.
> 
> I do love Cauliflower gnocchi and cauliflower pizza



I haven't done any of those the cauliflower miracles yet.


----------



## CeeCee

Photo wouldnt show on post above....


View attachment 64239


----------



## CeeCee

RadishRose said:


> I haven't done any of those the cauliflower miracles yet.



some are very good...some aren’t!


----------



## RadishRose

CC, Your first photo did show up. I dunno abut gnocchi, they have to be a bit chewy. But I think next time I get up to TJ's I'll get a bag. Uh oh, I just remembered they started major construction up that  way...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> Fritters are things deep fried. Like apple or corn  or even clams in a batter and spooned into boiling oil.
> 
> Salisbury Steak is an old fashioned dish. Nothing more than ground beef patties and served in gravy. But other than home made, ugh.



Much more cheese than that...


----------



## hollydolly

RR... For fritters we tend to coat potatoes in a light batter, and fry in a shallow pan...


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> RR... For fritters we tend to coat potatoes in a light batter, and fry in a shallow pan...



I see HD, similar principle.. batter dipped and fried.

Here's a page ful of apple fritters... I don't like them, they taste like apple pie.

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=apple+fritters&t=ffnt&atb=v90-7&ia=recipes


----------



## CeeCee

hollydolly said:


>




That looks yummy..also interesting the way your nutrition values are listed....it’s always sodium here never salt.


----------



## RadishRose

Hey, wait a minute...that Tesco's broccoli cheese was baked!

That means it's "Broccoli au Gratin"!


----------



## RadishRose

CeeCee said:


> That looks yummy..also interesting the way your nutrition values are listed....it’s always sodium here never salt.



I think it also says "energy" not calories. Our food robber barons need to get with it. Energy sounds much better.  LOL, I saw a product recently that listed "dried cane juice" instead of SUGAR!


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> I think it also says "energy" not calories. Our food robber barons need to get with it. Energy sounds much better.  LOL, I saw a product recently that listed* "dried cane juice" instead of SUGAR![*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Dirt bags!!!


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> Hey, wait a minute...that Tesco's broccoli cheese was baked!
> 
> That means it's "Broccoli au Gratin"!




yes I suppose it could be called that once it's been cooked.. but I suppose because it's sold raw, and you can cook it in the oven or the Micro, then it's technically just Broccoli & Cheese...


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> RadishRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it also says "energy" not calories. Our food robber barons need to get with it. Energy sounds much better.  LOL, I saw a product recently that listed* "dried cane juice" instead of SUGAR![*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Dirt bags!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are dirt bags!
Click to expand...


----------



## CeeCee

RadishRose said:


> I think it also says "energy" not calories. Our food robber barons need to get with it. Energy sounds much better.  LOL, I saw a product recently that listed "dried cane juice" instead of SUGAR!




True!

I also tend not to trust some of the nutrition info on some products...Ive been burned a few times ...not national brands but some local small companies.

My daughter and I were buying somehing called pupusas after we sampled them at Costco.

The calories and sodium were very low for all that cheese, etc....think 110 calories a pupusa...thought it was too good to be true and it turned out it was, lol.

we didn’t see them for awhile and when they brought them back, the calorie and sodium was almost tripled!

the product was exactly the same....there were times I’d eat two thinking no big deal 220 calories...

This has happened with a few other products.


----------



## RadishRose

CeeCee said:


> True!
> 
> I also tend not to trust some of the nutrition info on some products...Ive been burned a few times ...not national brands but some local small companies.
> 
> My daughter and I were buying somehing called pupusas after we sampled them at Costco.
> 
> The calories and sodium were very low for all that cheese, etc....think 110 calories a pupusa...thought it was too good to be true and it turned out it was, lol.
> 
> we didn’t see them for awhile and when they brought them back, the calorie and sodium was almost tripled!
> 
> the product was exactly the same....there were times I’d eat two thinking no big deal 220 calories...
> 
> This has happened with a few other products.



Pond scum!


----------



## Falcon

I  heat  up some     Cambell's  cream of chicken soup  and  pour it over  a  split  English  muffin.

Easy,  no mess,  very  tasty.   Try it;  you'll  like it.


----------



## RadishRose

Falcon said:


> I  heat  up some     Cambell's  cream of chicken soup  and  pour it over  a  split  English  muffin.
> 
> Easy,  no mess,  very  tasty.   Try it;  you'll  like it.



Sounds like it will do in a pinch. Low-sodium Campbell's, right?


----------



## CeeCee

Falcon said:


> I  heat  up some     Cambell's  cream of chicken soup  and  pour it over  a  split  English  muffin.
> 
> Easy,  no mess,  very  tasty.   Try it;  you'll  like it.




Why ruin an English muffin?  Just some butter or jam or even PB.

Im sounding like a food snob today....I kinda am, lol

Just kidding...I’ve eaten some crap but I don’t post it.


----------



## RadishRose

Heck, I've eaten Oreos spread with cream cheese!


----------



## CeeCee

RadishRose said:


> Heck, I've eaten Oreos spread with cream cheese!



Weird...but I’ll have to try that but at my daughter’s because she always has Oreos in her pantry and cream cheese in her fridge.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I'm always interested in the odd sounding scrappy little meals that people fix for themselves when they are alone and the cupboard is starting to get a little bit bare.

Things like beans on toast, cheese toast, mushrooms on toast, etc...

Even a jar of peanut butter and a spoon. layful:nthego:


----------



## Falcon

CeeCee said:


> Why ruin an English muffin?  Just some butter or jam or even PB.
> 
> Im sounding like a food snob today....I kinda am, lol
> 
> Just kidding...I’ve eaten some crap but I don’t post it.



Yawn.   Meh.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Smoked turkey breast sandwiched with mayo and onion on Kaiser rolls.


----------



## Falcon

Now  THAT   sounds  good,  SeaBreeze.


----------



## CeeCee

Falcon said:


> Yawn.   Meh.




That’s your reply to everything....


----------



## C'est Moi

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm always interested in the odd sounding scrappy little meals that people fix for themselves when they are alone and the cupboard is starting to get a little bit bare.
> 
> Things like beans on toast, cheese toast, mushrooms on toast, etc...
> 
> Even a jar of peanut butter and a spoon. layful:nthego:



Seems like a "toast" theme going on here.   :laugh:   (I had cheese toast yesterday!!)


----------



## Keesha

CeeCee said:


> That’s your reply to everything....



CeeCee :lol1:


----------



## AZ Jim

Tonight just like most days lately a frozen burrito with Picante sauce on it.  When my wife was alive I ate healthy foods....


----------



## CeeCee

AZ Jim said:


> Tonight just like most days lately a frozen burrito with Picante sauce on it.  When my wife was alive I ate healthy foods....



I know you did and there’s nothing wrong with eating frozen foods etc....you just happened to pick one  I can’t stand.

Please forgive me...wasn’t meant to offend and I know that you know I would never say anything to hurt you...most of my posts on here are all in fun!


----------



## Falcon

That's  all  you deserve  with  your  snotty  replies.


----------



## AZ Jim

CeeCee said:


> I know you did and there’s nothing wrong with eating frozen foods etc....you just happened to pick one  I can’t stand.
> 
> Please forgive me...wasn’t meant to offend and I know that you know I would never say anything to hurt you...most of my posts on here are all in fun!


CeeCee, I must be stupid. I  don't know of anything you posted that could possibly offend.  'Splain please....


----------



## CeeCee

AZ Jim said:


> CeeCee, I must be stupid. I  don't know of anything you posted that could possibly offend.  'Splain please....



Just my comments on Salisbury steaks..........


----------



## CeeCee

Falcon said:


> That's  all  you deserve  with  your  snotty  replies.




Meh!


----------



## AZ Jim

CeeCee said:


> Just my comments on Salisbury steaks..........


CeeCee,  You and I are good friends.  I know darn well you would not set out to offend me and you should know it takes a lot to do that anyhow.  Peace dear friend...You silly girl...


----------



## AZ Jim

hollydolly said:


> I have no idea what that is Jim, but I'm pleased to hear you're eating now...


Holly, I treasure you.....


----------



## AZ Jim

WOW! No wonder I haven't eaten a ribeye steak in ages. Just saw safeway sells one at almost $15 each.  I used to buy them by the dozen years ago and grill them for friends. Those days are gone....


----------



## RadishRose

Can't ya feel the love :happy::heart::bounce:


----------



## AZ Jim

I feel it, I feel it...Get in here Rose for our group HUG!!!


----------



## hollydolly

AZ Jim said:


> Holly, I treasure you.....



Bless you jim, we've been friends for a very long time, and I'll always have your back..


----------



## hollydolly

AZ Jim said:


> WOW! No wonder I haven't eaten a ribeye steak in ages. Just saw safeway sells one at almost $15 each.  I used to buy them by the dozen years ago and grill them for friends. Those days are gone....



Steaks are very expensive here too , but not in Aldi, so that's where I buy mine now...


----------



## AZ Jim

hollydolly said:


> Bless you jim, we've been friends for a very long time, and I'll always have your back..


And I'll have yours as well.....(((Hug)))


----------



## CeeCee

hollydolly said:


> Steaks are very expensive here too , but not in Aldi, so that's where I buy mine now...



Although I don’t buy steaks, think the best price here is Costco and they’re pretty good too....my daughter gets them there, her hubby is a big steak eater.

Ill usually split one with her ...lately she’s not crazy about steak either.


----------



## Mollypops

*Here is how the Steak, Roasted Brussel Sprouts, and Potatoes turned out this evening.

*


----------



## RadishRose

Nice Mollypops! Nice photo, too. Enjoy.


----------



## Mollypops

Thank You, I already enjoyed it.


----------



## Keesha

Oh yum Mollypops. That looks delicious.


----------



## Keesha

I love roasted brussel sprouts too. 
Theyre so good.


----------



## Mollypops

Roasted Brussel Sprouts are one of my favorites. Thank You all so much. I enjoy cooking so much.


----------



## Falcon

Ooooooh!  That looks good  Molly.  Do you have  an extra   chair?


----------



## AZ Jim

Mollypops said:


> *Here is how the Steak, Roasted Brussel Sprouts, and Potatoes turned out this evening.
> 
> *View attachment 64255


You really make me feel inadequate...ENJOY!!


----------



## Mollypops

Haha, it is pretty hard to cook for one which I have been doing since my son moved out after he finished college a long time ago. I usually do have left overs and I do have a few of the potatoes, but nothing else tonight.  When I make baked lasagna or pasta I have a lot left over.

Jim, do not say that. I guarantee you that you can run circles around me in many other areas. I just enjoy cooking.


----------



## Camper6

Sausage in a bun with fried onions and cheese and wine.


----------



## hollydolly

Mollypops said:


> Roasted Brussel Sprouts are one of my favorites. Thank You all so much. I enjoy cooking so much.



I love Brussel sprouts too..they don't love me however so I have to be careful how often I have them


----------



## RadishRose

I did saute my chicken last night with some thinly sliced onion, carrot, celery in olive oil; added a little broth, garlic powder, S & P.  Later, an orange.

Tonight I'm thinking an omlette with whole wheat toast.


----------



## C'est Moi

I'm thawing shrimp to have a cajun boil with corn on the cob and small red potatoes.   Probably a Corona Light to cool things off.


----------



## hollydolly

I just had Prawns , Scallops and spinach in a Creamy Lobster Sauce ....


----------



## RadishRose

C'est Moi said:


> I'm thawing shrimp to have a cajun boil with corn on the cob and small red potatoes.   Probably a Corona Light to cool things off.



Sounds good CM. I stopped thawing shrimp a while back... I just toss them into boiling water. They take a few minutes more, but I find it easier. Have you ever done them this way?


----------



## C'est Moi

RadishRose said:


> Sounds good CM. I stopped thawing shrimp a while back... I just toss them into boiling water. They take a few minutes more, but I find it easier. Have you ever done them this way?



Yes, definitely.   But I prefer to peel them and remove the gritty "vein" so I thaw them first.


----------



## Mollypops

*I am having pasta tonight with a veggie sauce.*


----------



## RadishRose

C'est Moi said:


> Yes, definitely.   But I prefer to peel them and remove the gritty "vein" so I thaw them first.



I try to buy them shelled and de-veined, but it's true, there's always a few veins they missed.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Oven grilled Norwegian salmon fillet with sliced Yukon gold potatoes seasoned and sauteed in extra virgin olive oil.


----------



## AZ Jim

SeaBreeze said:


> Oven grilled Norwegian salmon fillet with sliced Yukon gold potatoes seasoned and sauteed in extra virgin olive oil.


  Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Mollypops

*Here is how my Veggie Pasta turned out this evening.

*


----------



## Aunt Bea

A piece of fried haddock from the deli with a side salad.


----------



## RadishRose

Mollypops said:


> *Here is how my Veggie Pasta turned out this evening.
> 
> *View attachment 64301



Lovely!


----------



## rkunsaw

Three of our grandchildren are visiting this week. Last night one granddaughter made zucchini spaghetti with meatballs and a kale salad. The meatballs were good, lol. The spaghetti was different but really wasn't bad.

The other granddaughter is supposed to make stew today.


----------



## Aunt Bea

rkunsaw said:


> Three of our grandchildren are visiting this week. Last night one granddaughter made zucchini spaghetti with meatballs and a kale salad. The meatballs were good, lol. The spaghetti was different but really wasn't bad.
> 
> The other granddaughter is supposed to make stew today.



Enjoy them and let them fuss over both of you, the house will be way too quiet when they leave.:love_heart:


----------



## RadishRose

Egg salad with watercress and whole wheat bread.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I had a chicken wrap using some leftover rotisserie chicken a side of cottage cheese and a small Gala apple.

Trying to clear up the leftovers between now and Easter.


----------



## C'est Moi

Baked tilapia, fresh asparagus, roasted small potatoes.


----------



## Ruthanne

Turkey sandwich on rye with lite mayo.  A salad consisting of broccoli, spinach, onion, walnuts and topped with extra virgin olive oil and balsamic vinegar.  I also had several blackberries.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A cheeseburger with a side of asparagus and a Gala apple.


----------



## hollydolly

I had battered Cod bites... with a side of broccoli Cheese...


----------



## AZ Jim

Tonight it's sauteed  mushrooms (portobello) over a slow baked russet potato with buffalo chicken strips.


----------



## RadishRose

I ate a peanut butter sandwich.


----------



## AZ Jim

That isn't good enough.  If you were nearby I'd share my dinner with you.  I just sauteed my mushrooms and refrigerated them (will warm them when ready)  Tasted one though....MMMMMM. The potato takes a little over an hour at 325 deg. then the buffalo strips and...it's go time...


----------



## RadishRose

AZ Jim said:


> That isn't good enough.  If you were nearby I'd share my dinner with you.  I just sauteed my mushrooms and refrigerated them (will warm them when ready)  Tasted one though....MMMMMM. The potato takes a little over an hour at 325 deg. then the buffalo strips and...it's go time...



Thanks, AZ. Mushrooms have lots of iron and are delicious. Enjoy your feast!


----------



## Camper6

Catfish fillets (breaded) and French fries.


----------



## Babs

Reuben Sandwich Pockets and French Fries.


----------



## AZ Jim

Tonight it's roasted turkey, dressing, mashed potatoes/gravy and cranberry sauce.............




...........Oh! Don't get excited, it's a TV Dinner.


----------



## Sassycakes

AZ Jim said:


> Tonight it's roasted turkey, dressing, mashed potatoes/gravy and cranberry sauce.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...........Oh! Don't get excited, it's a TV Dinner.




Whenever I have a TV Dinner, Turkey is my favorite !


----------



## Ruthanne

AZ Jim said:


> Tonight it's roasted turkey, dressing, mashed potatoes/gravy and cranberry sauce.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...........Oh! Don't get excited, it's a TV Dinner.


Oh, I'm envious, I just had roasted chicken thigh with veggies and brown rice and quinoa.  Kind of bland...


----------



## RadishRose

Hot & Spicy ramen soup, egg salad sandwich, slice of pound cake.


----------



## Marie5656

I had a craving for a taco salad, but not all ingredients. So I motored over to Taco Bell . Got the salad and a large watermelon freeze. Both hit the spot.


----------



## Gary O'

Cheese and something, prolly bread

My lady went camping with some local wimin

I don’t wanna mess up her kitchen


----------



## Wren

I drained the oil from a can of tuna, used it to fry finely chopped red pepper, onion and cauliflower, stirred in the tuna and some cooked rice, served with plenty of black pepper

(an alternative is chicken instead of tuna, using olive oil for frying)


----------



## Pappy

My daughter and SIL took us out for a fish fry last night. Then we took in our local casino. Came out $60 ahead.


----------



## Cindi Rose Bliss

Tonight it was sole almondine, baked potatoes and green bean casserole. My husband does most of the cooking these days and he is turning into a very good cook.


----------



## Pappy

Last night we had beans and franks and mint chocolate chip ice cream.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Pappy said:


> Last night we had beans and franks and mint chocolate chip ice cream.



Beans and franks were one of my favorite meals when I was a kid!!!

I still keep a couple cans of Campbell's beans on the shelf for those nights when I'm too pooped to cook.

Last night was a slice of pizza and wings with celery & carrot sticks.


----------



## terry123

Last night was half a slim fast drink and a cereal bar.


----------



## tortiecat

To night I am going to my son's for supper and being Mother's Day we are going to have lobster!!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Easy Sunday dinner today!

I thawed a pound of fish filets, topped them with a can of undiluted Campbell's cream of shrimp soup and French's onion rings, baked at 400F until everything was brown and bubbly.  Served with a side of fresh buttered spinach cooked in the microwave for 2-3 minutes.  Plenty of leftovers for lunch tomorrow!

Tonight will be a bowl of bran flakes with a splash of almond milk and a tangelo.


----------



## AZ Jim

tortiecat said:


> To night I am going to my son's for supper and being Mother's Day we are going to have lobster!!


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Ken N Tx

Grilled hamburger and hot dogs...


----------



## Ruthanne

I'm going to have a smoked turkey breast with tomatoes, swiss cheese sandwich.  Still haven't eaten yet and it's late but that's okay.


----------



## SeaBreeze

My husband grilled some lamb sirloins on the charcoal BBQ, had some broccoli and cauliflower with it.


----------



## AZ Jim

I had a cheese enchilada with refried beans and spanish rice.


----------



## Cindi Rose Bliss

Tonight was BBQ ribs, steamed rice, green bean casserole and peanut butter pie.


----------



## RadishRose

Chicken casserole w/ sauteed poblanos, onions, Mexican seasonings, sour cream and cheddar cheese.


----------



## hollydolly

I had Link pork & beef sausages, and Broccoli in cheese sauce...  ( it's 8.45pm here)


----------



## C'est Moi

Pot roast, mashed potatoes, spinach salad.


----------



## fmdog44

Stewed tomatoes w/sliced zuchinni, mushooms, onion and italian sausage with a sprinkle of parmesian cheese on top then baked.


----------



## fmdog44

Cindi Rose Bliss said:


> Tonight was BBQ ribs, steamed rice, green bean casserole and peanut butter pie.



Alright give up that recipe for peanut butter pie!!! It's bad enough you list BBQ ribs but adding peanut butter pie is cruel & unusual punishment.


----------



## Cindi Rose Bliss

fmdog44 said:


> Alright give up that recipe for peanut butter pie!!! It's bad enough you list BBQ ribs but adding peanut butter pie is cruel & unusual punishment.



My pleasure.. here it is and it's very easy to do... The ribs are easy too.. Cook ribs in a crockpot and about half way through, dump a bottle of BBQ sauce over the top (or you could make your own, and a blend of the two), and finish cooking. We make this a lot because it's so easy.

Here is the pie:

Peanut Butter Pie


Crust:
1-1/4 cups of chocolate cookie crumbs or Oreo cookies or 1 chocolate crumb pie crust
1/4 cup sugar
1/4 cup butter or margarine
Filling:
1 8 ounce package of cream cheese
1 tablespoon soft butter
1/2 cup peanut butter
1 cup powdered sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 8 ounce carton of Cool Whip


Mix cookie crumbs, sugar and butter together. Press in a 9" pie pan. Mix cream cheese, butter, peanut butter, vanilla, powdered sugar, fold in Cool Whip and pour into crust. Refrigerate 4 hours or overnight.


----------



## Ruthanne

Tonight (as very often) I will have a baked chicken thigh, brown rice, spinach, asparagus and carrots...


----------



## Aunt Bea

A bowl of bran flakes with a splash of almond milk and an apple.


----------



## rkunsaw

steak, baked potato and blackberry pie.


----------



## Aunt Bea

You are a lucky man, blackberry pie is a personal favorite of mine!!!

Today I had potato salad, cucumber & onion salad, chicken tenders and watermelon chunks washed down with unsweetened iced tea.


----------



## hollydolly

Roast Beef, Mashed root veggies... and Yorkshire (batter) puddings  with beef gravy...


----------



## AZ Jim

hollydolly said:


> Roast Beef, Mashed root veggies... and Yorkshire (batter) puddings  with beef gravy...


OMG!  Maybe it's my English roots or maybe as a new widower, I'm just hungry.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cool and rainy here so I'm having beans and franks!

I remember when times were tough my mother would add some elbow macaroni to help fill us up. layful:nthego:


----------



## RadishRose

Breaded boneless chicken breast, pasta with basil pesto and arugula.


----------



## C'est Moi

Broccoli cheese soup and beer bread fresh from the oven.


----------



## Camper6

Today. Chinese Chicken Fried Rice.

Ingredients.  
Day old rice. Egg. Onions. Green Onions. Sweet Peppers. Soy sauce.


----------



## RadishRose

Home made chicken noodle soup and a grilled cheese on whole wheat.


----------



## C'est Moi

Baked fish with lemon sauce; salad.


----------



## Camper6

C'est Moi said:


> Baked fish with lemon sauce; salad.



What type of fish? I


----------



## Wren

Salmon with stir fry vegetables


----------



## C'est Moi

Camper6 said:


> What type of fish? I


Flounder fillets that my son caught.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose

I just ate the small remains of my chicken broth w noodle and veg from yesterday. Feel full now, anyway. 

Big breakfast; 2 eggs, 1/2 avocado, 1 slice whole wheat toast.


----------



## Camper6

C'est Moi said:


> Flounder fillets that my son caught.



Terrific.  Nothing like fresh fish.  I have never tried flounder but I understand it's delicious.


----------



## C'est Moi

Camper6 said:


> Terrific.  Nothing like fresh fish.  I have never tried flounder but I understand it's delicious.



I'm really not much of a fish-eater, but flounder is very mild.


----------



## Shalimar

Fresh grilled local trout, grilled veggies, strawberry pie.


----------



## Ruthanne

Antipasta salad.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Eggplant Parmesan (frozen)


----------



## Ruthanne

I haven't had dinner yet and it's almost midnight.  I did cook it though and it's waiting for me:  Pork n beans and hot Italian sausage.  Not the best thing for me to eat but I like what I like at times.


----------



## mike4lorie

BBQ'd cheese Burgers and a Salad... Gotta love Summer for BBQing or Grilling...


----------



## Capt Lightning

Leek pie with baked potato tonight.  It's one of the few (virtually) vegetarian dishes that we make.


----------



## Pappy

Pizza tonight. Then we will make ice cream sodas with Pepsi and vanilla ice cream.


----------



## RadishRose

Like Pappy, it's but no ice cream sodas.

I already had a big of  and  for lunch. I'd really rather have a , and maybe even some .


----------



## Marie5656

I just ate a tuna sandwich and a peach


----------



## SeaBreeze

We just put a frozen Eggplant Parmesan in the oven, will have it with an Artisan roll from Costco.


----------



## Aunt Bea

King Oscar Mediterranean style sardines on a toasted English muffin with ice-cold cucumber slices as a side.


----------



## C'est Moi

Subway has a special; "$5 Footlong."   So my husband picked up a roasted chicken sandwich and we each had half.   And I had a beer.


----------



## mike4lorie

Last night BBQ'd Ribs, Twice baked potatoes, and Cauliflower...


----------



## C'est Moi

Homemade Italian sausage pizza; cold beer.       Later we'll have strawberry shortcake with our coffee.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A mystery chicken Cordon Bleu from the folks at Barber Foods with a side of leftover broccoli and the last of some marinated cucumbers.


----------



## Seeker

Aunt Bea said:


> A mystery chicken Cordon Bleu from the folks at Barber Foods with a side of leftover broccoli and the last of some marinated cucumbers.



Mmmm...marinated cucumbers.....


----------



## RadishRose

Seeker said:


> Mmmm...marinated cucumbers.....


I call those pickles.


----------



## RadishRose

Chicken breast with half a bag of frozen veg; cauli, brocci, carrots. Added chopped onion, chopped garlic an chopped celery. Ho hum.

Later a peanut butter sandwich.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Seeker said:


> Mmmm...marinated cucumbers.....


This one was made with a poor little cucumber that made it's way from Mexico to my local market all for only fifty cents, how do they do that?  The locally grown cucumbers are just starting to appear at the farmers market.

Cucumbers marinated in vinegar with a little sugar, S&P or marinated tomatoes were about the only fresh summer salads I ever knew growing up.  

In the winter it was always cabbage salad.  I never heard of coleslaw growing up it was just cabbage salad.


----------



## RadishRose

Aunt Bea said:


> This one was made with a poor little cucumber that made it's way from Mexico to my local market all for only fifty cents, how do they do that?  The locally grown cucumbers are just starting to appear at the farmers market.
> 
> Cucumbers marinated in vinegar with a little sugar, S&P or marinated tomatoes were about the only fresh summer salads I ever knew growing up.
> 
> In the winter it was always cabbage salad.  I never heard of coleslaw growing up it was just cabbage salad.


And it was a lot better for you, AB!


----------



## Seeker

I been slow cooking some pork ribs gonna finish them off on the grill..Haven't decided on the sides yet prolly baked potato.

I add a little onion to my marinated cucumbers.....LOL @Aunt Bea  got to watch those Mexican vegetables..I'm not jokin' Wash them good.


----------



## mike4lorie

Last night we had homemade chicken caesar salad... Delicious...


----------



## Ruthanne

Half of a turkey, swiss sandwich-on rye.


----------



## hollydolly

I had toasted Flat bread, and Taramasalata dip... not hungry, it's too hot!!


----------



## C'est Moi

Happy 4th of July, everyone!   We're grilling NY strip steaks this evening with fresh corn on the cob and green salad.   More strawberry shortcake later while we watch neighborhood fireworks.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Too hot, tonight it's a toss-up between a microwave burger and carrot sticks or a bowl of cereal with a splash of almond milk.


----------



## Marie5656

*Went out to dinner with my cousins who are up from Florida.  I got chicken tenders.  And French fries.  Most of which came home with me.  *


----------



## RadishRose

Too hot here as well.. Grandson here; we had ham sandwiches and some ice cream.


----------



## Ruthanne

I'm having a cheese and mushroom omelette.


----------



## mike4lorie

Last night we had homemade meatballs, with potato salad, and coleslaw...


----------



## Ruthanne

baked chicken, brown rice, broccoli


----------



## mike4lorie

Ruthanne said:


> baked chicken, brown rice, broccoli




Yummy, did you set me a place at the table... LOL...

Think I am just going to have a sandwich for dinner tonight...


----------



## Aunt Bea

Salad, a slice of pizza and a diet ginger ale.


----------



## tortiecat

Omelette with mushrooms, zuchinni, cheese, garlic and fresh thyme.
Small salad on the side.


----------



## AZ Jim

Now I know what I'll have for my dinner.  I'll stuff it with Pepper jack cheese and top it with Picante sauce...


----------



## hollydolly

*I've just had Chicken Korma, and Garlic and Coriander Nan bread...*


----------



## Aunt Bea

A salad and a piece of fried haddock from the deli.


----------



## RadishRose

Meatloaf, potato salad, broccoli w/ garlic and olive oil.


----------



## charry

RadishRose said:


> I call those pickles.




wallys rose lol


----------



## charry

i had tomato and garlic pasta, and olive bread ..


----------



## Marie5656

I have a stuffed green pepper made up, will put it in the oven later.  I have not made myself one in a while, so I am looking forward to it


----------



## mike4lorie

Chicken Stir Fry, with a homemade Ginger Sauce...


----------



## toffee

today is chefs day off ' so our little village has opened a fish shop ' so its Friday and its f/chips tonight .


----------



## RadishRose

charry said:


> wallys rose lol


@charry , I learned a new word! Thank you. I even looked up Wally at Answers.com, Pickled Gherkins-
"a word that was commonly used in London in the 19th century. Its a eastend term "

I'm so chuffed!


----------



## charry

having jacket potato, baked beans, cheese and coleslaw tonight ..


----------



## Aunt Bea

A salad and a chicken tender from the deli.


----------



## Marie5656

*I am not sure. It is so hot I do not feel like cooking.  A restaurant near me has good fish fries, but I am not up to going out. May just do cereal or a sandwich. Or nothing..made me a taco salad for lunch, and it was pretty filling.*


----------



## AZ Jim

I have never made french fries, so I did this evening.  So I had crappy fries for my dinner.  I was too lazy to cook anything with them.  They were terrible, don't know where I went wrong.


----------



## mike4lorie

Homemade stuffed peppers, with a salad... Just delicious...


----------



## Butterfly

AZ Jim said:


> I have never made french fries, so I did this evening.  So I had crappy fries for my dinner.  I was too lazy to cook anything with them.  They were terrible, don't know where I went wrong.



Did you make them from fresh potatoes?   That can be tricky  to get them just right, i.e., browned and cooked and crisp without being mushy and greasy.  I could never do it just right without using a deep fat fryer, which is too much trouble.  I used to do it sometimes when I had kids at  home, but it is a pain and cleanup is a mess.

Or were you doing frozen ones in the oven?

Don't get discouraged.  Everybody has some failures in cooking.  

Have you tried your beef roast yet?


----------



## Aunt Bea

AZ Jim said:


> I have never made french fries, so I did this evening.  So I had crappy fries for my dinner.  I was too lazy to cook anything with them.  They were terrible, don't know where I went wrong.


Jim,

Try roasted potato wedges.

Preheat the oven to 450F, wash and dry one or two raw unpeeled baking potatoes, cut each potato lengthwise into six wedges, place the wedges on a baking sheet and toss them with a couple tablespoons of oil, sprinkle with salt and any other seasonings like onion powder, paprika, garlic powder, etc..., bake for 15 - 20 minutes toss them and continue baking for another 15 - 20 minutes until they are brown and soft in the center when tested with a knife.

Good luck!


----------



## tortiecat

Homemade potato salad, cooked ham, hard boiled egg, tomatoes and perhaps
some cheese.


----------



## C'est Moi

Ham, mashed potatoes, green peas.   And a sliced tomato!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose

cheese and red grapes


----------



## mike4lorie

Scalloped potatoes with BBQ'd Ribs and Chicken...


----------



## hollydolly

Too hot last night  to eat... I made myself, an ice-cream lemonade float.. and that was all I had...


----------



## hollydolly

AZ Jim said:


> I have never made french fries, so I did this evening.  So I had crappy fries for my dinner.  I was too lazy to cook anything with them.  They were terrible, don't know where I went wrong.


 If you're cooking them from scratch .. do this...

bring a large  pan of salted water to the boil..

Dry your cut up potatoes on kitchen paper

Drop your already prepared potato fries into the water .. boil for  5 minutes..

drain, and dry on a piece of kitchen roll... and then cook in boiling hot fat until brown ..the temp of the fat is crucial..never put anything into barely warm fat or oil

 however Jim, I suggested you either follow Bea's recipe , or just buy oven chips... far safer for you.. and remember whatever you're cooking in the oven, the oven has to be pre-heated for at least 5 or 10 minutes first...


----------



## Camper6

Mc Donalds make the best fries.

I pick them up instead of making them myself.


----------



## hollydolly

here in the Uk we can just go to the nearest fish and chip shop, and get a bag of  steaming hot chips... McDonalds  Chips ( fries ) are horrible in comparison IMO..


----------



## A2ZGrammie

All looks like good stuff! We went to Olive Garden and got the buy one, take one deal. Shared a glass of white zinfandel. 

You wouldn't believe how many people are there at 4:30!


----------



## Butterfly

I had a peach -- I have't been very hungry the last day or two.  TOO HOT!!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Last night was Jumbo Butterfly Shrimp from the folks at SeaPak and a side salad.

Tonight will be a Celeste Supreme pizza for one and a side salad.


----------



## C'est Moi

Salmon patties (or as my mother called them... "croquettes") and mixed greens.   Banana pudding for dessert.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A salad and two slices of Wegman's Galic & Cheese TOAST.


----------



## RadishRose

Same thing as last night. 

Leftover salmon, Brussels sprouts and French fries, baked on a sheet pan.


----------



## mike4lorie

A pot roast with mushrooms, carrots, and mashed potatoes with mushroom gravy...


----------



## Pappy

Tonight we had blueberry pancakes (blueberries are local berries) and sausage links. Oh so good.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A salad and a piece of fried haddock from the deli.


----------



## hollydolly

Last night, I had to drop a friend off in town ,  and there was a kebab shop nearby, so I succumbed to a take-out  Doner kebab...


----------



## C'est Moi

Mexican enchilada casserole, green salad.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight, I had Mushroom Pappardelle


----------



## RadishRose

Last night I pulled a portion from the freezer of homemade Mexican flavored chicken stew with beans, red and green peppers, tomatoes, onions and garlic.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A salad with a warm Buffalo chicken tender sliced into chunks and topped with a drizzle of chunky blue cheese dressing.


----------



## Pappy

Fresh, yummy fresh sweet corn. First time this year. Potato salad and washed it down with ice tea.


----------



## mike4lorie

Fried Fish, Yellow Beans, and French Fries...


----------



## C'est Moi

Shrimp étouffée with rice, salad and garlic toast.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A salad, garlic toast and a scoop of Breyer's CarbSmart frozen dairy stuff that has a strange resemblance to ice cream.


----------



## rkunsaw

tuna sandwich and deviled eggs


----------



## Pappy

Finished off the sweet corn and a fresh garden salad. Iced tea and two chocolate covered graham crackers.


----------



## Liberty

Fresh green beans with potatoes and turkey sausage.  Really need to finish cleaning out the freezer, but just seem to keep making 
fresh dinners.  Oh well.


----------



## Shalimar

Tonight will be grilled fresh trout, my garden veggies, and homemade blackberry ice cream. Ice wine. Spending summer at the lake house is awesome.


----------



## Shalimar

Aunt Bea said:


> A salad and a piece of fried haddock from the deli.


My brain is still waking up. I read your post as “a piece of fried haddock from Hell.”


----------



## Uptosnuff

Hi all.  First time I've stopped in at this thread.  

I stopped at the local farmer's market today and bought some corn and tomatoes.  So BLTs and corn on the cob for us tonight.  I just love summer when the harvests start coming in!


----------



## hollydolly

Black Treacle and stout ham ( Cold cuts)...and Broccoli in cheese sauce


----------



## Aunt Bea

Pizza for one, celery sticks with blue cheese dressing and a diet ginger ale.


----------



## tortiecat

A BTL!


----------



## Lc jones

Barbecued chicken breast, fried potatoes with bacon and mixed vegetables/broccoli and sliced carrots very yummy.


----------



## Uptosnuff

hollydolly said:


> Black Treacle and stout ham ( Cold cuts)...and Broccoli in cheese sauce


What is a black treacle?


----------



## Pappy

Toasted cheese, with tomato,, sandwiches. Potato salad, iced tea and chocolate cookies.


----------



## hollydolly

Uptosnuff said:


> What is a black treacle?


----------



## mike4lorie

Breakfast for Dinner last night... Pancakes, Bacon and sausages...


----------



## hollydolly

hollydolly said:


>


LOL don't looked so shocked Mike... it's not swimming in treacle... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





https://www.nigella.com/recipes/slow-cooked-black-treacle-ham

or if it's bought ready made.. as cold cuts as I had. it looks like this...


----------



## Butterfly

C'est Moi said:


> Mexican enchilada casserole, green salad.



YUM!


----------



## Aunt Bea

A couple of chicken tenders, a scoop of cottage cheese, and a cup of leftover broccoli.


----------



## Pappy

Tonight, left over pizza and iced tea. No dessert.


----------



## hollydolly

Last night I had Roast Beef, Riced Broccoli and mashed spuds &  beef gravy


----------



## Camper6

Something I haven't had for years.

Chicken salad sandwiches.  But instead of bread I used wraps.

Had it with Ham and Pea Soup.  Incidentally Campbells now makes it it their chunky version.  It's good.  

Anyway.  This is the recipe.
1 1/2 cups cooked chicken or turkey chopped
1 medium stalk celery chopped
1 small onion chopped
1/2 cup mayonnaise or salad dressing (I used Russian)
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
8 slices bread or use wraps.

I put everything in a small food chopper blender and bring it all together or you can chop it all up by hand.

No picture.  I ate it.


----------



## Lc jones

Chicken enchiladas with white cream sauce, Mexican rice, refried beans.  This is a new recipe  that I got from Pinterest. All of this is covered with a cheddar cheese and broiled.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I picked up a rotisserie chicken when I was out running errands so tonight will be a chicken wrap with celery sticks, carrot sticks, ripe olives, and pickles on the side.


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


>


https://www.thespruceeats.com/varieties-of-molasses-1809272


----------



## RadishRose

A BLT.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A salad topped with leftover chicken and blue cheese dressing.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Honeysuckle White turkey with homemade gravy over brown, wild & red rice medley.  After a couple of meals of hot turkey, we'll be having turkey salad sandwiches with the rest of the leftovers.  We buy a turkey every year around the holidays when it's on sale, freeze it and make it when we're (my husband) is in the mood, he's a much better chef than I am.


----------



## C'est Moi

Italian sausage pizza and beer.


----------



## RadishRose

C'est Moi said:


> Italian sausage pizza and beer.


That's my favorite pizza!


----------



## C'est Moi

RadishRose said:


> That's my favorite pizza!


Well, c'mon over, girlie!!


----------



## RadishRose

🛩
Whoa, I'm going the wrong way! Gonna have to turn this crate around!


----------



## Gary O'

Zucchini patty, falafel, veggies and rice, with some sorta ‘cheese’ in a tortilla bowl

Lordy

I’m an incorrigible carnivore, but this thing could change me, big time

Two were on my plate, but ate just one 

Gonna have the other for lunch tomorrow

Life...is good


----------



## C'est Moi

We had BBQ pulled pork on a bun, corn on the cob, and cole slaw.


----------



## Gary O'

C'est Moi said:


> corn on the cob


Oh, I gotta grab suma those


----------



## Camper6

Weiners and beans.  Cooked the weiner wrapped in bacon. Heated up the beans with onions.

And saskatoon berry tarts for dessert.


----------



## Camper6

hollydolly said:


> LOL don't looked so shocked Mike... it's not swimming in treacle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nigella.com/recipes/slow-cooked-black-treacle-ham
> 
> or if it's bought ready made.. as cold cuts as I had. it looks like this...


Looks good studded with cloves.  Just the way I love it.  

Usually served with hot mustard.


----------



## hollydolly

Last night, hubs brought a Chinese take-away on his way home from work...

He had veggie stuff, aubergines in Black bean sauce....Hot spicy  Szechuan mixed veggies..

I had Pork dumplings.... King prawn balls in tempura batter with sweet and sour sauce...  ..and there's always a big free Bag of Prawn crackers too...which I put in a sealed container and snack on all week...


----------



## twinkles

hamburgers on the grill and a salad


----------



## Aunt Bea

It must be time to clean out the freezers!

Wegman's sent me an $8.00 off coupon for frozen scallop chowder that retails for $19.99/pound, my little half-pound package ended up costing me $1.99.

So tonight's dinner will be scallop chowder and a salad.


----------



## Ruthanne

Bbq ribs and beans.  From the oven.


----------



## RadishRose

Like @hollydolly , last night was Chinese delivery-
Mushroom and veg egg foo young
Shrimp chow mein
Egg roll.

Tried to finish the left-overs for dinner tonight. Can't.


----------



## C'est Moi

Grilled burgers  (mine with swiss cheese), baked beans, and home fries.   Cold beer.   I'm in a food coma.


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> Like @hollydolly , last night was Chinese delivery-
> Mushroom and veg egg foo young
> Shrimp chow mein
> Egg roll.
> 
> Ate it left over tonight. Still can't finish it.


Yep we've still got half of ours in the fridge too...


----------



## Pappy

Last night was a hamburger, green salad, pork and beans and a flavored water to drink. A chocolate cookie for dessert.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Last night was pizza for one and a salad.

Tonight will be mixed cold cuts and cheese with all the fixins on a Joseph's low carb wrap.


----------



## Gemma

Last night, it was burgers and fries.  Tonight, stuffed pork chops, glazed carrots and chunky homemade applesauce.


----------



## C'est Moi

I had a sampler plate at the local Mexican restaurant  , with cold cerveza.  Hubby  had chicken fajitas.   We brought sopapillas home for later.


----------



## Patio Life

RadishRose said:


> Like @hollydolly , last night was Chinese delivery-
> Mushroom and veg egg foo young
> Shrimp chow mein
> Egg roll.
> 
> Tried to finish the left-overs for dinner tonight. Can't.


Now I want stir fried rice.


----------



## RadishRose

Last night I broiled some marinated sirloin tips, and baked fries and Brussels sprouts on a sheet pan.

Tonight was a grilled cheese, a few pickled artichoke hearts and some grapes.


----------



## twinkles

chicken and dumplings--collard greens -mashed potatoes and cranberry sauce


----------



## Butterfly

Collards --YUM!  I haven't had those in ages.


----------



## AZ Jim

TV Dinner, Salisbury Steak...ehhhh


----------



## Aunt Bea

Last night dinner was a tribute to better living through science.   

German bologna and American processed cheese with spicy mustard on a wrap followed by a sugar-free pudding cup topped with whipped cream from a can for dessert.


----------



## hollydolly

Last night I was too sore after a day's work in the garden too cook ..I just heated up a ready made Maple Cured bacon and cheese Flan for me.....and  a jacket spud with cheese and beans for hubs!!


----------



## Ruthanne

Won ton soup and General Tsao's bean curd.  Got Chinese last night.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A scoop of potato salad and a piece of fried chicken from the deli with a side of marinated cucumber and onion slices.


----------



## hollydolly

Had the rest of the aforementioned flan for dinner tonight, with asparagus spears!!


----------



## RadishRose

Breakfast was a black forest ham sandwich
Lunch was roasted fresh asparagus
For supper, my home made puree of ginger and parsnip soup plus 4 cookies.

I might have the last hard boiled egg later tonight.


----------



## C'est Moi

Cajun shrimp boil... shrimp, red potatoes, corn on the cob in spicy seasoning.  Garlic toast and salad.


----------



## mike4lorie

Last nights dinner was BBQ burger, homemade potato, and macaroni salad...


----------



## Pappy

Chili, hot dogs, iced tea and two peanut butter cookies.


----------



## debodun

Whatever falls out when I open the fridge door.


----------



## Shalimar

Grilled wild pacific salmon, dill sauce, sweet  corn on the cob, broccoli and cheese stuffed potatoes, Nanaimo bars.


----------



## A2ZGrammie

Left over sweet and sour chicken. Or maybe left over Texas hash. there's lots of leftovers.


----------



## hollydolly

Just had a very quick dinner tonight..Mustard Ham, mashed spuds, and baked beans.., didn't want to be stuck in the kithen cooking because hubs has some people coming round for some business dealings very shortly, and I like to be right out of the way while they're here..!!


----------



## C'est Moi

Today we're grilling a thick Porterhouse steak.   We'll have baked potatoes  and salad, too.  And probably some...


----------



## Aunt Bea

Leftover potato salad and cold sliced ham from the deli with a few chips and a pickle.


----------



## Patio Life

Left over mashed potato & brown gravy. And then cookies.


----------



## Pappy

Cheated tonight. McDonalds fish sandwich, fries and coffee. Was late getting out of eye doctors.


----------



## RadishRose

Leftover soup,and then some cookies.


----------



## mike4lorie

Pappy said:


> Was late getting out of eye doctors.



Hey, @Pappy Hope everything went great at Doctors today Buddy!

Dinner, we had, Chicken thighs BBQ'd, Pasta salad, and carrots...


----------



## treeguy64

Tahini and cherry preserves sandwich, on spelt. I wasn't very hungry.


----------



## treeguy64

C'est Moi said:


> Today we're grilling a thick Porterhouse steak.   We'll have baked potatoes  and salad, too.  And probably some...


The whole class really liked your presentation, CM. You can return to your seat, now. Good job!


----------



## Camper6

An ethnic meal.  Perogies.  (Dumplings)

With bacon and fried onions.

They are packaged frozen.  You just have to boil them until they float to the top.

I was surprised.  Very good with sour cream.


----------



## Camper6

Aunt Bea said:


> Leftover potato salad and cold sliced ham from the deli with a few chips and a pickle.



Thanks for the inspiration.  I haven't had potato salad and ham for a decade,
I always had the ham   with hot mustard.  I buy the powdered mustard (Keen's) and mix it with water and let it sit for awhile.  It's really hot.


----------



## Marie5656

*I just put a batch of chili in the slow cooker.  Will leave some out for today and tomorrow, and then freeze some in single serving containers.  Probably next week I will do that with soup*


----------



## Aunt Bea

Saturday night frozen pizza for one, carrot & celery sticks with blue cheese dressing, and a diet soda.


----------



## Lc jones

I’m having leftovers from the barbecue place I went to this past week I have some baby back ribs left over a little bit of macaroni and cheese and some coleslaw, I ate the corn bread already!


----------



## RadishRose

Last night it was cheese ravioli with tomato sauce.


----------



## hollydolly

I have home style KFC baking in the oven right now...


----------



## C'est Moi

Pasta salad.


----------



## RadishRose

chicken and broccoli with sauteed garlic in olive oil.


----------



## treeguy64

I just made a homemade spelt crust pizza, with tomato puree sauce, onions, mushrooms, broccoli, tomato, kalamata olives, vegan mozzarella, garlic, oregano and turmeric. Oh baby!


----------



## Aunt Bea

A tuna melt and an ice-cold diet Pepsi.


----------



## fmdog44

Zucchini, mushrooms, onions and Italian sausage casserole.


----------



## Ruthanne

Salad with Kale and cauliflower and Parmesan cheese with evoo and balsamic vinegar.  High Protein drink.


----------



## Irwin

My wife is making jambalaya.  Mmmm, mmmm, mmm... I'm making the margaritas.


----------



## hollydolly

We had Chinese take-away tonight..

Hubs had a mushroom curry, and Bean curd with green peppers and black bean sauce...

I had chicken chow mein, and Prawn dumplings...


----------

